# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين الأردن >  قانون العمل وتعديلاته رقم 8 لسنة 1996

## هيثم الفقى

قانون العمل وتعديلاته رقم 8 لسنة 1996 

المنشور على الصفحة 1173 من عدد الجريدة الرسمية رقم (4113) تاريخ 16/4/1996 

( آخر تعديل بموجب قانون العمل المؤقت المعدل رقم 51 لسنة 2002 ) 



الفصل الاول 

المادة 1 

يسمى هذا القانون (قانون العمل لسنة 1996) ويعمل به بعد مرور ستين يوما على تاريخ نشره في الجريدة الرسمية. 

المادة 2 

يكون للكلمات والعبارات التالية حيثما وردت في هذا القانون المعاني المخصصة لها ادناه ما لم تدل القرينة على غير ذلك: 

الوزارة : وزارة العمل. 

الوزير : وزير العمل. 

الامين العام : الامين العام للوزارة. 

صاحب العمل : كل شخص طبيعي او معنوي يستخدم باي صفة كانت شخصاً او اكثر مقابل اجر. 

نقابة اصحاب العمل : الهيئة التي تمثل اصحاب العمل. 

العامل : كل شخص ذكراً كان او انثى يؤدي عملاً لقاء اجر ويكون تابعاً لصاحب العمل وتحت امرته 

ويشمل ذلك الاحداث ومن كان قيد التجربة او التاهيل. 

العمل : كل جهد فكري او جسماني يبذله العامل لقاء اجر سواء كان بشكل دائم او عرضي او مؤقت او 

موسمي. 

العمل العرضي : العمل الذي تستدعيه ضرورات طارئة ولا تزيد مدة انجازه على ثلاثة اشهر. 

العمل المؤقت : العمل الذي تقتضي طبيعة انجازه مدة محدودة. 

العمل الموسمي : العمل في مواسم محدودة من كل سنة ولا تزيد مدته على ستة اشهر. 

عقد العمل الجماعي : اتفاق خطي تنظم بمقتضاه شروط العمل بين صاحب العمل او نقابة اصحاب العمل من جهة 

ومجموعة عمال او النقابة من جهة اخرى. 

عقد العمل : اتفاق شفهي او كتابي صريح او ضمني يتعهد العامل بمقتضاه ان يعمل لدى صاحب العمل وتحت 

اشرافه او ادارته مقابل اجر ويكون عقد العمل لمدة محدودة او غير محدودة او لعمل معين او غير 

معين. 

الاجر : كل ما يستحقه العامل لقاء عمله نقدا او عيناً مضافاً اليه سائر الاستحقاقات الاخرى ايا كان نوعها 

اذا نص القانون او عقد العمل او النظام الداخلي او استقر التعامل على دفعها باستثناء الاجور 

المستحقة عن العمل الاضافي. 

الحدث : كل شخص ذكراً كان او انثى بلغ السابعة من عمره ولم يتم الثامنة عشرة. 

المؤسسة : الجهة التي تقدم خدمات او تعمل في انتاج السلع او توزيعها. 

المرجع الطبي : الطبيب المعتمد او اللجنة الطبية المعتمدة من الوزير. 

المرض المهني : الاصابة باحد الامراض الصناعية المبينة في الجدول رقم (1) او الاصابة باي من الاصابات 

المهنية المبينة في الجدول رقم (2) الملحقين بهذا القانون. 

اصابة العمل : اصابة العامل نتيجة حادث اثناء تادية العمل او بسببه ويعتبر في حكم ذلك الحادث ما يقع للعامل 

اثناء ذهابه لمباشرة عمله او عودته منه. 

المستحق : المنتفع او المنتفعون من عائلة العامل المنصوص عليهم في قانون الضمان الاجتماعي المعمول 

به. 

النقابة : تنظيم مهني عمالي يشكل وفق احكام هذا القانون. 

الهيئة الادارية : الهيئة الادارية للنقابة. 

النزاع العمالي الجماعي : كل خلاف ينشا بين مجموعة من العمال او النقابة من جهة وبين صاحب عمل او نقابة اصحاب 

العمل من جهة اخرى حول تطبيق عقد عمل جماعي او تفسيره او يتعلق بظروف العمل وشروطه. 

المادة 3 

مع مراعاة احكام الفقرة (ج) من المادة (12) من هذا القانون تطبق احكام هذا القانون على جميع العمال واصحاب العمل باستثناء : 

أ . الموظفين العامين وموظفي البلديات. 

ب. افراد عائلة صاحب العمل الذين يعملون في مشاريعه دون اجر. 

ج. خدم المنازل وبستانييها وطهاتها ومن في حكمهم. 

د. عمال الزراعة عدا الذين يتم اخضاعهم لاي من احكام هذا القانون وتحدد فئاتهم والاحكام المتعلقة بهم بمقتضى نظام 

يصدر لهذه الغاية . 

المادة 4 

أ . لا تؤثر احكام هذا القانون على اي حق من الحقوق التي يمنحها للعامل اي قانون آخر او عقد عمل او اتفاق او قرار اذا 

كان اي منها يرتب للعامل حقوقاً افضل من الحقوق المقررة له بموجب احكام هذا القانون. 

ب. يعتبر باطلاً كل شرط في عقد او اتفاق سواء ابرم قبل هذا القانون او بعده يتنازل بموجبه اي عامل عن اي حق من 

الحقوق التي يمنحها اياه هذا القانون. 

المادة 5 

الفصل الثاني 

التفتيش على العمل 



تتولى الوزارة القيام بمهام التفتيش تطبيقاً لاحكام هذا القانون. 

المادة 6 

يترتب على كل من يتولى مهام التفتيش ان يوقع تصريحاً مشفوعاً بالقسم بان يؤدي عمله بامانة واخلاص وان لا يفشي الاسرار التي يطلع عليها بحكم عمله. 

المادة 7 

تحدد مؤهلات مفتشي العمل ومهامهم وصلاحياتهم ومكافآتهم كما تحدد التزامات صاحب العمل تجاههم بموجب انظمة تصدر لهذه الغاية. 

المادة 8 

على صاحب العمل او من ينوب عنه ما يلي : 

أ . ان يرسل اشعاراً الى الوزارة او الى اي من مديرياتها في منطقة العمل يتضمن عدد العمال لديه وموقع عمل كل منهم 

وطبيعة عمله وتاريخ مباشرته العمل واجره وذلك في الشهر الاول من كل سنة. 

ب. ان يحتفظ في مؤسسته بالسجلات الواجب عليه الاحتفاظ بها بما في ذلك سجلات العمال والمتدربين منهم. 

المادة 9 

أ . يمارس مفتش العمل اثناء قيامه بوظيفته الصلاحيات المخولة لافراد الضابطة العدلية بموجب قانون اصول المحاكمات 

الجزائية المعمول به ويعمل بالضبط الذي ينظمه في حدود وظيفته حتى يثبت غير ذلك. 

ب. للمفتش الطلب من صاحب العمل ازالة المخالفة خلال مدة لا تزيد على سبعة ايام من تاريخ تبلغه انذاراً خطياً بذلك وفي 

حالة تخلفه فللوزير او من يفوضه ان يقرر اغلاق المؤسسة لحين ازالة المخالفة او صدور قرار المحكمة بشانها. 

ج. تحكم المحكمة على المخالف بازالة المخالفة وبغرامة لا تقل عن خمسين ديناراً ولا تزيد على خمسمائة دينار ولا يجوز 

تخفيض الغرامة عن حدها الادنى لاي سبب من الاسباب التقديرية المخففة. 

المادة 10 

الفصل الثالث 

التشغيل والتوجيه المهني 



أ . تتولى الوزارة ، بالتنسيق والتعاون مع الجهات المختصة ، مهام تنظيم سوق العمل والتوجيه المهني وتوفير فرص 

العمل والتشغيل للاردنيين داخل المملكة وخارجها ولهذه الغاية يجوز لها انشاء مكاتب لتشغيل الاردنيين او الترخيص 

بانشاء مكاتب خاصة لهذه الغاية . 

ب. مع مراعاة احكام أي تشريع اخر ، يجوز للوزير الترخيص بانشاء مكاتب خاصة لتنظيم استخدام واستقدام خدم المنازل 

وبستانييها وطهاتها ومن هم في حكمهم من غير الاردنيين . 

ج. تحدد احكام وشروط انشاء المكاتب الخاصة المشار اليها في الفقرتين (أ) و(ب) من هذه المادة بما في ذلك كيفية ادارتها 

واشراف الوزارة عليها وتحديد بدل الخدمات التي تقدمها هذه المكاتب بمقتضى انظمة تصدر لهذه الغاية . 

المادة 11 

لا يجوز لغير مديريات التشغيل العامة ومكاتب التشغيل الخاصة المرخصة القيام باعمال الوساطة لتشغيل او تسهيل تشغيل العمال في داخل المملكة وخارجها، وللوزير اغلاق المحل المخالف لاحكام هذه المادة واحالته الى المحكمة ويعاقب كل من يخالف احكام هذه المادة بغرامة لا تقل عن مئتي دينار ولا تزيد على الف دينار او بالحبس لمدة لا تقل عن ثلاثين يوماً او بكلتا العقوبتين واقفال اي محل يستعمل لهذه الغاية ومصادرة موجوداته المتعلقة بغرض التشغيل. 

المادة 12 

أ . لا يجوز استخدام اي عامل غير اردني الا بموافقة الوزير او من يفوضه شريطة ان يتطلب العمل خبرة وكفاءة غير 

متوفرة لدى العمال الاردنيين او كان العدد المتوفر منهم لا يفي بالحاجة وتعطى الاولوية للخبراء والفنيين والعمال العرب. 

ب. يجب ان يحصل العامل غير الاردني على تصريح عمل من الوزير او من يفوضه قبل استقدامه او استخدامه ولا يجوز 

ان تزيد مدة التصريح على سنة واحدة قابلة للتجديد. 

ج. تستوفي الوزارة من صاحب العمل رسماً مقابل تصريح العمل الذي تصدره لكل عامل غير اردني او تجدده بما في ذلك 

العمل المستثنيين من احكام هذا القانون بموجب الفقرتين (ج) و (د) من المادة (3) منه ويعتبر هذا الرسم ايراداً للخزينة 

ويحدد مقداره بموجب نظام. 

د. للوزير بناء على توصية من وزارة التنمية الاجتماعية ان يعفي المعوق شديد الاعاقة او ولي امره او وصيه من دفع رسم 

تصريح العمل لعامل غير اردني واحد اذا كان المعوق بحاجة ماسة دائمة الى المساعدة من الغير للقيام باعباء حياته 

اليومية واذا كانت مهام العامل غير الاردني تقتصر على تقديم العون للمعوق. 

هـ. يعاقب صاحب العمل او مدير المؤسسة حسب مقتضى الحال بغرامة لا تقل عن خمسين ديناراً ولا تزيد على مئة دينار 

عن كل شهر او الجزء من الشهر عن كل عامل غير اردني يستخدم بصورة تخالف احكام هذا القانون ولا يجوز 

تخفيض الغرامة عن حدها الادنى في اي حالة من الحالات او لاي سبب من الاسباب. 

و. تعتبر مخالفة لاحكام هذا القانون استخدام العامل غير الاردني في اي من الحالات التالية: 

1. استخدامه دون الحصول على تصريح عمل. 

2. استخدامه لدى صاحب عمل غير المصرح له بالعمل لديه ما لم يكن حاصلا على اذن بذلك من الجهة المختصة في 

الوزارة. 

3. استخدامه في مهنة غير المهنة المصرح له العمل بها. 

ز. يصدر الوزير قرارا بتسفير العامل المخالف لاحكام هذه المادة الى خارج المملكة على نفقة صاحب العمل او مدير 

المؤسسة ويتم تنفيذ هذا القرار من قبل السلطات المختصة ولا يجوز اعادة استقدام او استخدام العامل غير الاردني الذي 

تم تسفيره قبل مضي ثلاث سنوات على الاقل من تاريخ تنفيذ قرار التسفير. 

المادة 13 

على صاحب العمل الذي يستخدم خمسين عاملاً او اكثر وتسمح طبيعة عمله باستخدام العمال المعوقين الذين تم تاهيلهم مهنياً بواسطة برامج وترتيبات ومعاهد التاهيل المهني للمعوقين التي اعتمدتها الوزارة او انشاتها بالتعاون مع المؤسسات الرسمية او الخاصة ان يستخدم من اولئك العمال عدداً لا يقل عن 2% (اثنين بالمائة) من مجموع عماله وان يرسل الى الوزارة بياناً يحدد فيه الاعمال التي يشغلها المعوقون الذين تم تاهيلهم مهنياً واجر كل منهم.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المادة 14 

اذا اصيب عامل اصابة عمل نتج عنها عجز دائم جزئي لا يمنعه من اداء عمل غير عمله الذي كان يقوم به وجب على صاحب العمل تشغيله في عمل آخر يناسب حالته اذا وجد مثل هذا العمل وبالاجر المخصص لذلك، على ان تحسب حقوقه المالية عن المدة السابقة لاصابته على اساس اجره الاخير قبل الاصابة. 

المادة 15 

الفصل الرابع 

عقد العمل 



أ . ينظم عقد العمل باللغة العربية وعلى نسختين على الاقل يحتفظ كل من الطرفين بنسخة منه، ويجوز للعامل اثبات حقوقه 

بجميع طرق الاثبات القانونية اذا لم يحرر العقد كتابة. 

ب. يعتبر العامل المعين لمدة غير محدودة بانه مستمراً بعمله الى ان تنتهي خدمته بموجب احكام هذا القانون اما في الحالات 

التي يستخدم فيها العامل لمدة محدودة فيعتبر انه مستمر في عمله خلال تلك المدة. 

ج. اذا كان عقد العمل لمدة محدودة فانه ينتهي من تلقاء نفسه بانتهاء مدته فاذا استمر طرفاه في تنفيذه بعد انقضاء مدته 

اعتبر ذلك تجديداً له لمدة غير محدودة وذلك من بداية الاستخدام. 

د. يعتبر العامل الذي يستخدم بانتظام بالقطعة في محل العمل او الذي يقوم بسلسلة من الاعمال بالقطعة انه عامل لمدة غير 

محدودة. 

هـ.1. لعمال المقاول الذين يشتغلون في تنفيذ مقاولة رفع دعوى مباشرة على صاحب المشروع للمطالبة بما يستحق لهم 

قبل المقاول وذلك في حدود ما يستحق للمقاول على صاحب المشروع وقت رفع الدعوى. 

2. ولعمال المقاول الفرعي رفع دعوى مباشرة على كل من المقاول الاصلي وصاحب المشروع في حدود المستحق على 

صاحب المشروع للمقاول الاصلي والمستحق على المقاول الاصلي للمقاول الفرعي وقت رفع الدعوى. 

3. للعمال المذكورين في الفقرتين السابقتين ان يستوفوا حقوقهم بالامتياز على المبالغ المستحقة للمقاول الاصلي او 

المقاول الفرعي ويستوفون حقوقهم عند تزاحمهم بنسبة حق كل منهم. 

المادة 16 

يبقى عقد العمل معمولاً به بغض النظر عن تغيير صاحب العمل بسبب بيع المشروع او انتقاله بطريق الارث او دمج المؤسسة او لاي سبب آخر ويظل صاحب العمل الاصلي والجديد مسؤولين بالتضامن مدة ستة اشهر عن تنفيذ الالتزامات الناجمة عن عقد العمل مستحقة الاداء قبل تاريخ التغيير واما بعد انقضاء تلك المدة فيتحمل صاحب العمل الجديد المسؤولية وحده. 

المادة 17 

لا يلزم العامل بالقيام بعمل يختلف اختلافاً بيناً عن طبيعة العمل المتفق عليه في عقد العمل الا اذا دعت الضرورة الى ذلك منعاً لوقوع حادث او لاصلاح ما نجم عنه او في حالة القوة القاهرة وفي الاحوال الاخرى التي ينص عليها القانون على ان يكون ذلك في حدود طاقته وفي حدود الظرف الذي اقتضى هذا العمل. 

المادة 18 

لا يلزم العامل بالعمل في مكان غير المكان المخصص لعمله اذا ادى ذلك الى تغيير مكان اقامته وذلك ما لم يرد نص صريح يجيز ذلك في عقد العمل. 

المادة 19 

على العامل : 

أ . تادية العمل بنفسه وان يبذل في تاديته عناية الشخص العادي وان يلتزم باوامر صاحب العمل المتعلقة بتنفيذ العمل 

المتفق عليه وذلك ضمن الحدود التي لا تعرضه للخطر او تخالف احكام القوانين المعمول بها او الآداب العامة. 

ب. المحافظة على اسرار صاحب العمل الصناعية والتجارية وان لا يفشيها باي صورة من الصور ولو بعد انقضاء عقد 

العمل وفقاً لما يقتضيه الاتفاق او العرف. 

ج. الحرص على حفظ الاشياء المسلمة اليه لتادية العمل ومنها ادوات العمل والمواد وسائر اللوازم الخاصة بعمله. 

د. الخضوع للفحوصات الطبية اللازمة التي تقتضي طبيعة العمل ضرورة اجرائها قبل الالتحاق بالعمل او بعد ذلك للتحقق 

من خلوه من الامراض المهنية والسارية. 

المادة 20 

أ . تكون حقوق الملكية الفكرية لصاحب العمل اذا ابتكرها العامل ، وكانت تتعلق باعمال صاحب العمل ، او اذا استخدم 

العامل خبرات صاحب العمل او معلوماته او ادواته او الاته او مواده الاولية في التوصل الى هذا الابتكار ما لم يتفق 

خطيا على غير ذلك . 

ب. تكون حقوق الملكية الفكرية للعامل اذا كان حق الملكية الفكرية المبتكر من قبله لا يتعلق باعمال صاحب العمل ولم 

يستخدم خبرات صاحب العمل او معلوماته او ادواته او مواده الاولية في التوصل الى هذا الابتكار ما لم يتفق خطيا على 

غير ذلك . 

المادة 21 

ينتهي عقد العمل في اي من الحالات التالية : 

أ . اذا اتفق الطرفان على انهائه. 

ب. اذا انتهت مدة عقد العمل او انتهى العمل نفسه. 

ج. اذا توفي العامل او اقعده مرض او عجز عن العمل وثبت ذلك بتقرير طبي صادر عن المرجع الطبي. 

المادة 22 

لا ينتهي عقد العمل بسبب وفاة صاحب العمل الا اذا روعي في العقد شخصية صاحب العمل. 

المادة 23 

أ . اذا رغب احد الطرفين في انهاء عقد العمل غير المحدد المدة فيترتب عليه اشعار الطرف الاخر خطياً برغبته في انهاء 

العقد قبل شهر واحد على الاقل ولا يجوز سحب الاشعار الا بموافقة الطرفين. 

ب. يبقى عقد العمل ساري المفعول طوال مدة الاشعار وتعتبر مدة الاشعار من مدة الخدمة. 

ج. اذا كان الاشعار من طرف صاحب العمل فله ان يعفي العامل من العمل خلال مدته وله ان يشغله الا في الايام السبعة 

الاخيرة منها ويستحق العامل اجره عن مدة الاشعار في جميع هذه الاحوال. 

د. اذا كان الاشعار من طرف العامل وترك العمل قبل انقضاء مدة الاشعار فلا يستحق اجراً عن فترة تركه العمل وعليه 

تعويض صاحب العمل عن تلك الفترة بما يعادل اجره عنها. 

المادة 24 

مع مراعاة ما ورد في المادة (31) من هذا القانون لا يجوز فصل العامل او اتخاذ اي اجراء تاديبي بحقه لاسباب تتصل بالشكاوي والمطالبات التي تقدم بها العامل الى الجهات المختصة والمتعلقة بتطبيق احكام هذا القانون عليه. 

المادة 25 

اذا تبين للمحكمة المختصة في دعوى اقامها العامل خلال ستين يوماً من تاريخ فصله ان الفصل كان تعسفياً ومخالفاً لاحكام هذا القانون جاز لها اصدار امر الى صاحب العمل باعادة العامل الى عمله الاصلي او بدفع تعويض له بالاضافة الى بدل الاشعار واستحقاقاته الاخرى المنصوص عليها في المادتين (32) و (33) من هذا القانون على ان لا يقل مقدار هذا التعويض عن اجور ثلاثة اشهر ولا يزيد على ستة اشهر ويحتسب التعويض على اساس آخر اجر تقاضاه العامل. 

المادة 26 

أ . اذا انهى صاحب العمل عقد العمل محدد المدة قبل انتهاء مدته او انهاه العامل لاحد الاسباب الواردة في المادة (29) من 

هذا القانون يحق للعامل استيفاء جميع الحقوق والمزايا التي ينص عليها العقد كما يستحق الاجور التي تستحق حتى 

انتهاء المدة المتبقية من العقد ما لم يكن انهاء عقد العمل فصلاً بموجب المادة (28) من هذا القانون. 

ب. اذا كان انهاء العقد محدد المدة صادراً عن العامل في غير الحالات المنصوص عليها في المادة (29) من هذا القانون جاز 

لصاحب العمل مطالبته بما ينشا عن هذا الانهاء من عطل وضرر يعود تقديره الى المحكمة المختصة على ان لا يتجاوز 

مبلغ ما يحكم به على العامل اجر نصف شهر عن كل شهر من المدة المتبقية من العقد. 

المادة 27 

أ . مع مراعاة احكام الفقرة (ب) من هذه المادة لا يجوز لصاحب العمل انهاء خدمة العامل او توجيه اشعار اليه لانهاء خدمته 

في اي من الحالات التالية : 

1. المراة العاملة الحامل ابتداء من الشهر السادس من حملها او خلال اجازة الامومة. 

2. العامل المكلف بخدمة العلم او الخدمة الاحتياطية في اثناء قيامه بتلك الخدمة. 

3. العامل في اثناء اجازته السنوية او المرضية او الاجازة الممنوحة له لاغراض الثقافة العمالية او الحج او في اثناء 

اجازته المتفق عليها بين الطرفين للتفرغ للعمل النقابي او للالتحاق بمعهد او كلية او جامعة معترف بها. 

ب. يصبح صاحب العمل في حل من احكام الفقرة (أ) من هذه المادة اذا استخدم العامل لدى صاحب عمل آخر خلال اي من 

المدد المنصوص عليها في تلك الفقرة. 

المادة 28 

لصاحب العمل فصل العامل دون اشعار وذلك في اي من الحالات التالية : 

أ . اذا انتحل العامل شخصية او هوية غيره او قدم شهادات او وثائق مزورة بقصد جلب المنفعة لنفسه او الاضرار بغيره. 

ب. اذا لم يقم العامل بالوفاء بالالتزامات المترتبة عليه بموجب عقد العمل. 

ج. اذا ارتكب العامل خطا نشا عنه خسارة مادية جسيمة لصاحب العمل بشرط ان يبلغ صاحب العمل الجهة او الجهات 

المختصة بالحادث خلال خمسة ايام من وقت علمه بوقوعه. 

د. اذا خالف العامل النظام الداخلي للمؤسسة بما في ذلك شروط سلامة العمل والعمال رغم انذاره كتابة مرتين. 

هـ. اذا تغيب العامل دون سبب مشروع اكثر من عشرين يوماً متقطعة خلال السنة الواحدة او اكثر من عشرة ايام متتالية 

على ان يسبق الفصل انذار كتابي يرسل بالبريد المسجل على عنوانه وينشر في احدى الصحف اليومية المحلية مرة 

واحدة. 

و. اذا افشى العامل الاسرار الخاصة بالعمل. 

ز. اذا ادين العامل بحكم قضائي اكتسب الدرجة القطعية بجناية او بجنحة ماسة بالشرف والاخلاق العامة. 

ح. اذا وجد اثناء العمل في حالة سكر بيّن او متاثراً بما تعاطاه من مادة مخدرة او مؤثر عقلي او ارتكب عملاً مخلاً بالاداب 

العامة في مكان العمل. 

ط. اذا اعتدى العامل على صاحب العمل او المدير المسؤول او احد رؤسائه او اي عامل او على اي شخص آخر اثناء العمل 

او بسببه وذلك بالضرب او التحقير.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المادة 29 

يحق للعامل ان يترك العمل دون اشعار مع احتفاظه بحقوقه القانونية عن انتهاء الخدمة وما يترتب له من تعويضات عطل وضرر وذلك في اي من الحالات التالية : 

أ . استخدامه في عمل يختلف في نوعه اختلافاً بيناً عن العمل الذي اتفق على استخدامه فيه بمقتضى عقد العمل على ان 

تراعى في ذلك احكام المادة (17) من هذا القانون. 

ب. استخدامه بصورة تدعو الى تغيير محل اقامته الدائم الا اذا نص في العقد على جواز ذلك. 

ج. نقله الى عمل آخر في درجة ادنى من العمل الذي اتفق على استخدامه فيه. 

د. تخفيض اجره، على ان تراعى احكام المادة (14) من هذا القانون. 

هـ. اذا ثبت بتقرير طبي صادر عن مرجع طبي ان استمراره في العمل من شانه تهديد صحته. 

و. اذا اعتدى صاحب العمل او من يمثله عليه في اثناء العمل او بسببه وذلك بالضرب او التحقير. 

ز. اذا تخلف صاحب العمل عن تنفيذ اي حكم من احكام هذا القانون او اي نظام صادر بمقتضاه شريطة ان يكون قد تلقى 

اشعاراً من جهة مختصة في الوزارة تطلب فيه التقيد بتلك الاحكام. 

المادة 30 

على صاحب العمل ان يعطي للعامل عند انتهاء خدمته بناء على طلبه ذلك شهادة خدمة يذكر فيها اسم العامل ونوع عمله وتاريخ التحاقه بالخدمة وتاريخ انتهاء الخدمة كما ويلزم صاحب العمل برد ما اودعه العامل لديه من اوراق شهادات او ادوات. 

المادة 31 

أ . اذا اقتضت ظروف صاحب العمل الاقتصادية او الفنية تقليص حجم العمل او استبدال نظام انتاج باخر او التوقف 

نهائيا عن العمل مما قد يترتب عليه انهاء عقود عمل غير محدودة المدة او تعليقها ، كلها او بعضها ، فعليه تبليغ 

الوزير خطيا معززا بالاسباب المبررة لذلك . 

ب. يشكل الوزير لجنة من اطراف الانتاج الثلاثة للتحقق من سلامة اجراءات صاحب العمل وتقديم توصياتها بشانها 

الى الوزير خلال مدة لا تتجاوز خمسة عشر يوما من تاريخ تقديم التبليغ . 

ج. يصدر الوزير قراره بشان التوصية ، خلال سبعة ايام من تاريخ رفعها بالموافقة على اجراءات صاحب العمل او 

اعادة النظر فيها . 

د. اذا قرر الوزير في ضوء توصيات اللجنة ان على صاحب العمل اعادة عدد من العمال الى مواقعهم وان ظروف 

صاحب العمل تحتمل ذلك فيجوز لصاحب العمل الطعن بقرار الوزير امام محكمة الاستئناف خلال عشرة ايام من 

تاريخ تبليغ هذا القرار وتنظر المحكمة فيه تدقيقا بصورة مستعجلة بحيث يبت في الاستئناف خلال مدة لا تتجاوز 

شهرا ويكون قرارها قطعيا . 

هـ. يتمتع العمال الذين انهيت خدماتهم وفقاً للفقرة (أ،ب) من هذه المادة بالعودة الى العمل خلال سنة من تاريخ تركهم 

العمل اذا عاد العمل الى طبيعته وامكن استخدامهم لدى صاحب العمل. 

و. يحق للعامل الذي علق عقد عمله وفقاً للفقرة (أ) من هذه المادة ان يترك العمل دون اشعار مع احتفاظه بحقوقه القانونية 

عن انتهاء الخدمة. 

المادة 32 

مع مراعاة احكام المادة (28) من هذا القانون يحق للعامل الذي يعمل لمدة غير محدودة ولا يخضع لاحكام قانون الضمان الاجتماعي وتنتهي خدماته لاي سبب من الاسباب الحصول على مكافأة نهاية الخدمة بمعدل اجر شهر عن كل سنة من خدمته الفعلية ويعطى عن كسور السنة مكافأة نسبية وتحتسب المكافأة على اساس آخر اجر تقاضاه خلال مدة استخدامه اما اذا كان الاجر كله او بعضه يحسب على اساس العمولة او القطعة فيعتمد لحساب المكافأة المتوسط الشهري لما تقاضاه العامل فعلاً خلال الاثني عشر شهراً السابقة لانتهاء خدمته واذا لم تبلغ خدمته هذا الحد فالمتوسط الشهري لمجموع خدمته وتعتبر الفواصل التي تقع بين عمل وآخر ولا تزيد على شهر كانها مدة استخدام متصلة عند حساب المكافأة. 

المادة 33 

أ . بالاضافة الى مكافاة نهاية الخدمة يحق للعامل الخاضع لانظمة خاصة للمؤسسة التي يعمل فيها تتعلق بصناديق الادخار 

او التوفير او التقاعد او اي صندوق آخر مماثل الحصول على جميع الاستحقاقات الممنوحة له بموجب هذه الانظمة في 

حالة انتهاء الخدمة. 

ب. تعتمد الانظمة الخاصة بالصناديق المنصوص عليها في الفقرة (أ) من هذه المادة من قبل الوزير او من يفوضه . 

ج. يجوز ان ينص نظام اي من الصناديق المنصوص عليها في الفقرة (أ) من هذه المادة على ان يكون استثمار امواله كليا 

او جزئيا في اسهم او حصص الشركة التي اسس فيها ذلك الصندوق . 

د . يكون للصناديق المنصوص عليها في الفقرة (أ) من هذه المادة شخصية اعتبارية مستقلة ويجب ان يتضمن نظام اي منها 

على الامور المتعلقة بادارة الصندوق بما في ذلك ما يلي : 

1. وجود هيئة عامة للصندوق تتالف من جميع العاملين الاعضاء في الصندوق تجتمع مرة واحدة على الاقل سنويا 

لاقرار حسابات الصندوق ومناقشة الامور الادارية والمالية وانتخاب ممثليها في لجنة ادارة الصندوق . 

2. ادارة اموال الصندوق واستثماراته من قبل لجنة يكون اعضائها من عمال المؤسسة الاعضاء في الصندوق . المادة 34 

اذا توفى العامل تؤول الى ورثته الشرعيين جميع حقوقه المقررة بمقتضى احكام هذا القانون بالاضافة الى حقوقه في أي من الصناديق المنصوص عليها في المادة (33) من هذا القانون . 

المادة 35 

أ . لصاحب العمل استخدام اي عامل قيد التجربة وذلك للتحقق من كفاءته وامكاناته للقيام بالعمل المطلوب ويشترط في ذلك 

ان لا تزيد مدة التجربة في اي حالة من الحالات على ثلاثة اشهر وان لا يقل اجر العامل قيد التجربة عن الحد الادنى 

المقرر للاجور. 

ب. يحق لصاحب العمل انهاء استخدام العامل تحت التجربة دون اشعار او مكافاة خلال مدة التجربة. 

ج. اذا استمر العامل في عمله بعد انتهاء مدة التجربة اعتبر العقد عقد عمل ولمدة غير محدودة وتحسب مدة التجربة ضمن 

مدة خدمة العامل لدى صاحب العمل. 

المادة 36 

الفصل الخامس 

عقد التدريب المهني 



أ . يجب ان يكون عقد التدريب المهني خطياً بين العامل وصاحب العمل وان يكون المدرب حائزا على المؤهلات والخبرات 

الكافية في المهنة او الحرفة المراد تدريب العامل فيها كما يجب ان تتوفر في المؤسسة نفسها الشروط المناسبة للتدريب. 

ب. ينظم عقد التدريب وفق النموذج والشروط التي تحددها مؤسسة التدريب المهني بموجب تعليمات تصدرها لهذا الغرض 

وتنشر في الجريدة الرسمية ويعفى العقد من رسوم الطوابع. 

ج. يتولى المتدرب الذي اتم الثامنة عشرة من العمر التعاقد بنفسه واما اذا كان حدثا فينوب عنه وليه او وصيه. 

المادة 37 

تحدد في عقد التدريب مدته ومراحله المتعاقبة والاجور المستحقة للمتدرب في كل مرحلة ويجب ان لا يقل الاجر في المرحلة الاخيرة عن الحد الادنى للاجر المعطى لعمل مماثل وان لا يكون تحديده بحال من الاحوال على اساس القطعة او الانتاج وينظم التدريب وفق البرامج التي تحددها مؤسسة التدريب المهني بتعليمات تصدرها لهذا الغرض وتنشر في الجريدة الرسمية. 

المادة 38 

يجوز انهاء عقد التدريب بناء على طلب احد الفريقين في اي من الحالات التالية : 

أ . اذا ارتكب احدهما اي مخالفة لاحكام هذا القانون او الانظمة الصادرة بموجبه. 

ب. اذا لم يقم احدهما بواجباته وفقا لشروط العقد المبرم بينهما. 

ج. اذا استحال تنفيذ شروط العقد لاسباب خارجة عن ارادة احد الفريقين. 

د. اذا نقل صاحب العمل مكان التدريب المحدد في العقد الى مكان آخر يشكل الانتقال اليه صعوبة على المتدرب او يضر 

بمصلحته ولا يجوز للمتدرب ان يحتج بهذا السبب بعد مضي شهر واحد على نقله الى مكان التدريب الجديد. 

هـ. اذا كان استمرار المتدرب في العمل يهدد سلامته او صحته وثبت ذلك بتقرير مفتش العمل او تقرير طبي صادر عن 

لجنة طبية معتمدة. 

المادة 39 

الفصل السادس 

عقد العمل الجماعي 



ينظم عقد العمل الجماعي على ثلاث نسخ اصلية على الاقل ويحتفظ كل طرف بنسخة منه وتودع النسخة الثالثة لدى الوزارة لتسجيلها في سجل خاص ويكون عقد العمل الجماعي ملزماً من التاريخ المحدد فيه وفي حالة عدم تحديد التاريخ فمن تاريخ تسجيله في الوزارة. 

المادة 40 

يكون عقد العمل الجماعي لمدة معينة او غير معينة فاذا عقد لمدة معينة فلا يجوز ان تتجاوز السنتين واذا عقد لمدة غير معينة ومضى على تنفيذه سنتان على الاقل فيكون لكل من طرفي العقد حق انهائه بموجب اشعار يبلغ الى الطرف الاخر قبل شهر على الاقل من تاريخ الانهاء وتبلغ الوزارة بنسخة عن هذا الاشعار. 

المادة 41 

أ . اذا انتهى عقد العمل الجماعي بانتهاء اجله او بانهائه من قبل احد الطرفين وفقاً لاحكام المادة (40) من هذا القانون 

وكانت هناك مفاوضات لتجديده او تمديد مدته او تعديله فان مفعوله يبقى ساريا طيلة المفاوضات لمدة لا تزيد على ستة 

اشهر فاذا لم تنته المفاوضات الى اتفاق خلال هذه المدة يعتبر العقد منتهياً. 

ب. ان انتهاء عقد العمل الجماعي لا يجيز لصاحب العمل المساس باي صورة من الصور بالحقوق التي اكتسبها العمال الذين 

كان العقد يشملهم. 

المادة 42 

أ . يكون عقد العمل الجماعي ملزما للفئات التالية : 

1. اصحاب العمل وخلفهم بمن فيهم ورثتهم والاشخاص الذين انتقلت اليهم المؤسسة باي صورة من الصور او عند 

اندماجها بغيرها. 

2. العمال المشمولين باحكامه في حالة انسحابهم من النقابة او انسحاب النقابة من الاتحاد والذي هو طرف في العقد 

الجماعي اذا كانوا اعضاء في تلك النقابة او كانت النقابة عضوا في الاتحاد وقت ابرام العقد. 

3. عمال اي مؤسسة خاضعة لاحكام عقد العمل الجماعي ولو لم يكونوا اعضاء في اي نقابة. 

4. العمال في اي مؤسسة خاضعة لاحكام عقد العمل الجماعي ويرتبطون بعقود عمل فردية مع هذه المؤسسة وكانت 

شروط عقودهم اقل فائدة لهم من الاحكام الواردة في العقد الجماعي. 

ب. يعتبر باطلاً كل شرط مخالف لعقد العمل الجماعي يرد في اي عقد فردي ابرم بين اشخاص مرتبطين بالعقد الجماعي ما 

لم يكن هذا الشرط اكثر فائدة للعمال. 

المادة 43 

للوزير بناء على طلب اي من اصحاب العمل او العمال وبعد اجراء دراسة مناسبة تشتمل النظر في توصيات لجنة يشكلها الوزير من اصحاب العمل والعمال المعنيين ان يقرر توسيع نطاق شمول اي عقد جماعي مضى على تنفيذه مدة لا تقل عن شهرين ليسري بجميع شروطه على اصحاب العمل والعمال في قطاع معين او على فئة منهم في جميع المناطق او في منطقة معينة وتنشر القرارات الصادرة بمقتضى هذه المادة في الجريدة الرسمية. 

المادة 44 

يصدر الوزير تعليمات تحدد كيفية تسجيل عقود العمل الجماعية والانضمام اليها واستخراج صور عنها وغير ذلك من الامور التنظيمية المتعلقة بهذه العقود ويتم تعليق بيان يشير الى وجود العقد الجماعي والى طرفي العقد وتاريخه ومكان اجرائه داخل المؤسسة وفي اماكن العمل. 

المادة 45 

الفصل السابع 

حماية الاجور 



يحدد مقدار الاجر في العقد واذا لم ينص عقد العمل عليه فياخذ العامل الاجر المقدر لعمل من نفس النوع ان وجد والا قدر طبقا للعرف فاذا لم يوجد العرف تولت المحكمة تقديره بمقتضى احكام هذا القانون باعتباره نزاعا عمالياً على الاجر. 

المادة 46 

أ . يدفع الاجر خلال مدة لا تزيد على سبعة ايام من تاريخ استحقاقه ولا يجوز لصاحب العمل حسم اي جزء منه الا في 

الحالات التي يجيزها القانون. 

ب. ان توقيع العامل على اي كشف او سجل للاجور او على ايصال بقيمة المبلغ المسجل فيه لا يعني اسقاط حقه في اي 

زيادة على المبلغ المقبوض بموجب القانون او النظام او العقد.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المادة 47 

لا يجوز حسم اي مبلغ من اجر العامل الا في الحالات التالية : 

أ . استرداد ما قدم صاحب العمل من سلف للعامل بحيث لا يزيد كل قسط يتم استرداده من السلفة على (10%) من الاجر. 

ب. استرداد اي مبلغ دفع للعامل زيادة على استحقاقه. 

ج. اشتراكات الضمان الاجتماعي واقساطه المستحقة على العامل والحسميات الواجب اجراؤها بموجب القوانين الاخرى. 

د. اشتراكات العامل في صندوق الادخار. 

هـ. الحسميات الخاصة بتسهيلات الاسكان التي يقدمها صاحب العمل وغير ذلك من مزايا او خدمات حسب المعدلات او 

النسب المئوية المتفق عليها بين الطرفين. 

و. كل دين يستوفى تنفيذا لحكم قضائي. 

ز. المبالغ التي تفرض على العامل بسبب مخالفته لاحكام النظام الداخلي للمؤسسة او لعقد العمل او مقابل ما اتلفه من المواد 

او الادوات بسبب اهماله او اخطائه وذلك وفق الاحكام الخاصة المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون. 

المادة 48 

لا يجوز لصاحب العمل اتخاذ اي اجراء تاديبي او فرض غرامة على العامل عن مخالفة غير منصوص عليها في لائحة الجزاءات المعتمدة من قبل الوزير او من يفوضه على ان يراعى ما يلي : 

أ . ان لا تفرض على العامل غرامة تزيد على اجر ثلاثة ايام في الشهر الواحد او ايقافه عن العمل بدون اجر لمدة تزيد 

على ثلاثة ايام في الشهر الواحد وان تتاح له فرصة سماع اقواله للدفاع عن نفسه قبل فرض العقوبة عليه، وان يكون 

للعامل حق الاعتراض على العقوبة التي فرضت عليه لدى مفتش العمل خلال اسبوع واحد من تاريخ تبليغها له. 

ب. ان لا يتخذ بحق العامل اي اجراء تاديبي او فرض غرامة عليه عن اي مخالفة من المخالفات المنصوص عليها في لائحة 

الجزاءات المعتمدة بعد انقضاء خمسة عشر يوماً على ارتكابها. 

ج. ان تسجل الغرامات التي تفرض بمقتضى هذه المادة في سجل خاص يبين فيه اسم العامل ومقدار اجره واسباب فرض 

الغرامة عليه وان تخصص الغرامات لتحقيق خدمات اجتماعية للعمال في المؤسسة وفق ما يقرره الوزير او من يفوضه. 

المادة 49 

اذا ثبت ان العامل قد تسبب في فقد او اتلاف ادوات او الات او منتجات يملكها او يحوزها صاحب العمل او كانت في عهدة العامل وكان ذلك ناشئاً عن خطا العامل او مخالفته تعليمات صاحب العمل فلصاحب العمل ان يقتطع من اجر العامل قيمة الاشياء المفقودة او المتلفة او كلفة اصلاحها على ان لا يزيد ما يقتطع لهذا الغرض على اجر خمسة ايام في الشهر ولصاحب العمل حق اللجوء الى المحاكم النظامية المختصة بالمطالبة بالتعويض عن الاضرار التي تسبب العامل بها. 

المادة 50 

اذا اضطر صاحب العمل الى وقف العمل بصورة مؤقتة بسبب لا يعزى اليه وليس في وسعه دفعه فيستحق العامل الاجر الكامل عن مدة لا تزيد على العشرة ايام الاولى من توقف العمل خلال السنة وان يدفع للعامل نصف اجره عن المدة التي تزيد على ذلك بحيث لا يزيد مجموع التعطيل الكلي المدفوع الاجر على ستين يوماً في السنة. 

المادة 51 

أ . 1. تعتبر الاجور والمبالغ المستحقة بموجب احكام هذا القانون ، للعامل او ورثته او أي مستحقين لها بعد وفاته ، ديونا 

ممتازة امتيازا عاما من الدرجة الاولى بالمعنى القانوني لهذه الكلمة . 

2. يفقد العامل حقه في الامتياز العام المنصوص عليه في البند (1) من هذه الفقرة اذا ثبت للمحكمة المختصة ان 

الاجور والمبالغ المتحققة له والتي يشملها هذا الامتياز لا تستند الى أي اساس قانوني . 

ب. في حالة تصفية المؤسسة او افلاس صاحب العمل يدفع المصفي او وكيل التفليسة للعامل او لورثته فورا وبمجرد وضع 

يده على اموال صاحب العمل ما يعادل اجر شهر واحد من المبالغ المستحقة له وذلك قبل تسديد اي مصروفات اخرى بما 

في ذلك المصروفات القضائية ومصروفات التفليسة او التصفية. 

المادة 52 

أ . يشكل مجلس الوزراء بناء على تنسيب الوزير لجنة تتالف من عدد متساو من ممثلين عن الوزارة والعمال واصحاب 

العمل ويعين المجلس رئيساً لها من بين اعضائها تتولى تحديد الحد الادنى للاجور مقدرا بالنقد الاردني وذلك بصفة عامة 

او بالنسبة لمنطقة معينة او مهنة معينة وتكون مدة العضوية فيها سنتين قابلة للتجديد. 

ب. تعقد اللجنة اجتماعاتها كلما دعت الحاجة الى ذلك بدعوة من رئيسها وتقدم قراراتها الى الوزير اذا لم تكن بالاجماع 

ليتولى رفعها الى مجلس الوزراء ليتخذ القرار بشانها على ان تاخذ بعين الاعتبار في تقديرها للاجر تكاليف المعيشة 

التي تضعها الجهات المختصة وتنشر القرارات النهائية التي تصدر بمقتضى هذه المادة في الجريدة الرسمية بما في ذلك 

تاريخ بدء العمل بها. 

المادة 53 

يعاقب صاحب العمل او من ينوب عنه بغرامة لا تقل عن خمسة وعشرين دينارا ولا تزيد على مئة دينار عن كل حالة يدفع فيها الى عامل اجراً يقل عن الحد الادنى المقرر للاجور وذلك بالاضافة الى الحكم للعامل بفرق الاجر وتضاعف العقوبة كلما تكررت المخالفة. 

المادة 54 

أ . لمجلس الوزراء بناء على تنسيب الوزير ان يعين سلطة من ذوي الخبرة والاختصاص في شؤون العمل تسمى (سلطة 

الاجور) تتالف من شخص او اكثر للنظر في الدعاوى المتعلقة بالاجور في منطقة معينة ومنها النقص في الاجر المدفوع 

او الحسميات غير القانونية منه او تاخير دفعه او اجور ساعات العمل الاضافية على ان يتم الفصل فيها بصورة 

مستعجلة. ويشترط في قبول الدعوى ان يكون العامل على راس عمله او لم يمض على انتهاء عمله مدة تزيد على 

ستة اشهر وفي حالة عدم توفر هذا الشرط فللعامل الحق في اللجوء الى المحكمة النظامية المختصة. 

ب. لا تكون سلطة الاجور ملزمة بتطبيق الاجراءات والاصول المتبعة في المحاكم وتكون لها نفس الصلاحيات الممنوحة 

للمحاكم النظامية في الامور التالية : 

1. دعوة اي شخص لسماع شهادته بعد القسم واحضاره بواسطة سلطات الامن المختصة في حالة تخلفه عن الحضور. 

2. الطلب من اطراف الدعوى تقديم المستندات والبيانات التي تراها ضرورية للفصل في الدعوى. 

ج. يقدم العامل نفسه او نقابة العمال بالنيابة عنه الادعاء خطياً ويجوز تقديم ادعاء واحد من عدد من العمال اذا كانوا 

يعملون في المؤسسة ذاتها وكان سبب دعواهم واحداً ولكل من الطرفين المتنازعين توكيل من ينوب عنه امام سلطة 

الاجور المختصة كما يتوجب على صاحب العمل وخلال مدة لا تتجاوز سبعة ايام من تاريخ تبلغه اوراق الدعوى ، ان 

يقدم الى سلطة الاجور جوابا مفصلا على لائحة الدعوى عن كل واقعة من وقائعها مرفقا به المستندات والبيانات التي 

تثبت وفاءه بالاجور التي يطالب بها العامل او عدم استحقاقه لها . وللسلطة وقبل عقد جلساتها للنظر في الادعاء ان 

تطلب من أي من الطرفين تزويدها باي ايضاحات او مستندات او بيانات تراها ضرورية للفصل في الدعوى . 

د. يجوز لسلطة الاجور ان تطلب الى صاحب العمل ضمن فترة تحددها ان يدفع للعامل الاجور المحسومة بصورة غير قانونية 

او الاجور غير المدفوعة او المستحقة الاداء او التي تاخر عن دفعها في المدة المعينة لهذا الغرض ولها ان تضيف 

تعويضاً تقدره شريطة ان لا يتجاوز مبلغ التعويض المبلغ المحسوم او غير المدفوع عن المدة المطالب باجور عنها، 

ويشترط في ذلك ان لا يلزم صاحب العمل بدفع تعويض عن الاجور الناقصة او المتاخر دفعها اذا اقتنعت السلطة ان 

التاخر كان ناجماً عن خطا بحسن نية، او عن نزاع على المبلغ الواجب دفعه او عن حدوث حالة طارئة او عن تخلف 

العامل عن المطالبة بدفع الاجور او قبولها. 

هـ. تنظر سلطة الاجور في الدعوى المقدمة اليها بحضور الطرفين او من ينوب عنهما وتسقط الدعوى اذا تغيب العامل 

المدعي وتنظر فيها بحضوره اذا غاب صاحب العمل المدعى عليه وتصدر قرارها بحق الاخير في هذه الحالة غيابياً 

ويكون قرارها قابلاً للاستئناف لدى محكمة الاستئناف خلال عشرة ايام من تاريخ تبليغه اذا كان المبلغ المحكوم به 

للعامل يزيد على مئة دينار. 

و. يتم تنفيذ قرارات سلطة الاجور من قبل دوائر الاجراء المختصة كانها قرارات صادرة عن المحاكم النظامية شريطة ان لا 

تخضع المبالغ المحكومة بها للتقسيط. 

ز. يعفى من الرسوم والطوابع الادعاء المقدم من العامل لسلطة الاجور وكذلك قراراتها المقدمة للتنفيذ الى دوائر الاجراء. 

ح. تصرف للسلطة وللموظفين العاملين معها المكافآت التي يقررها الوزير ويؤخذ بعين الاعتبار عدد القضايا التي قدمت 

اليها وفصلت فيها ويشترط في ذلك ان تقوم السلطة بمهامها خارج اوقات الدوام الرسمي. 

المادة 55 

الفصل الثامن 

تنظيم العمل والاجازات 



على كل صاحب عمل يستخدم عشرة عمال فاكثر ان يضع نظاماً داخلياً لتنظيم العمل في مؤسسته يبين فيه اوقات الدوام وفترات الراحة اليومية والاسبوعية ومخالفات العمل والعقوبات والتدابير المتخذة بشانها بما في ذلك الفصل من العمل وكيفية تنفيذها واي تفاصيل اخرى تقتضيها طبيعة العمل ويخضع النظام الداخلي للمؤسسة لتصديق الوزير او من ينيبه ويعمل به من تاريخ تصديقه. 

المادة 56 

أ . لا يجوز تشغيل العامل اكثر من ثماني ساعات يوميا او ثمان واربعين ساعة في الاسبوع الا في الحالات المنصوص 

عليها في هذا القانون ولا يحسب منها الوقت المخصص لتناول الطعام والراحة . 

ب. يجوز توزيع الحد الاعلى لساعات العمل الاسبوعية وفترات الراحة بحيث لا يزيد مجموعها على احدى عشرة ساعة في 

اليوم . 

المادة 57 

يجوز لصاحب العمل تشغيل العامل اكثر من ساعات العمل اليومية او الاسبوعية وذلك في اي من الحالات التالية على ان يتقاضى العامل في اي من هذه الحالات الاجر الاضافي المنصوص عليه في هذا القانون : 

أ . القيام باعمال الجرد السنوي للمؤسسة واعداد الميزانية والحسابات الختامية والاستعداد للبيع باثمان مخفضة بشرط ان لا 

يزيد عدد الايام التي تنطبق عليها احكام هذه الفقرة على ثلاثين يوماً في السنة وان لا تزيد ساعات العمل الفعلية على 

عشر ساعات في كل يوم منها. 

ب. من اجل تلافي وقوع خسارة في البضائع او اي مادة اخرى تتعرض للتلف او لتجنب مخاطر عمل فني او من اجل تسلم 

مواد معينة او تسليمها او نقلها.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

لمادة 58 

لا تسري احكام المواد المتعلقة بساعات العمل المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون على الاشخاص الذين يتولون مهام الاشراف العام او الادارة في اي مؤسسة والذين يعملون في بعض الحالات خارج المؤسسة او تتطلب اعمالهم السفر او التنقل داخل المملكة او خارجها. 

المادة 59 

أ . يجوز تشغيل العامل بموافقته اكثر من ساعات العمل اليومية او الاسبوعية على ان يتقاضى العامل عن ساعة العمل 

الاضافية اجراً لا يقل عن 125% من اجره المعتاد. 

ب. اذا اشتغل العامل في يوم عطلته الاسبوعية او ايام الاعياد الدينية او العطل الرسمية يتقاضى لقاء عمله عن ذلك اليوم 

اجرا اضافياً لا يقل عن (150%) من اجره المعتاد. 

المادة 60 

أ . يكون يوم الجمعة من كل اسبوع يوم العطلة الاسبوعية للعامل الا اذا اقتضت طبيعة العمل غير ذلك. 

ب. يجوز للعامل بموافقة صاحب العمل جمع ايام عطلته الاسبوعية والحصول عليها خلال مدة لا تزيد على شهر. 

ج. يكون يوم العطلة الاسبوعية للعامل باجر كامل، الا اذا كان يعمل على اساس يومي او اسبوعي فيستحق في كلتا 

الحالتين اجر يوم العطلة الاسبوعية اذا عمل ستة ايام متصلة قبل اليوم المحدد للعطلة، ويستحق من ذلك الاجر بنسبة 

الايام التي عمل فيها خلال الاسبوع اذا كانت ثلاثة ايام او اكثر. 

المادة 61 

أ . لكل عامل الحق باجازة سنوية باجر كامل لمدة اربعة عشر يوماً عن كل سنة خدمة الا اذا تم الاتفاق على اكثر من ذلك 

على ان تصبح مدة الاجازة السنوية واحداً وعشرين يوماً اذا امضى في الخدمة لدى صاحب العمل نفسه خمس سنوات 

متصلة، ولا تحسب ايام العطل الرسمية والاعياد الدينية وايام العطل الاسبوعية من الاجازة السنوية الا اذا وقعت خلالها. 

ب. اذا لم تبلغ مدة خدمة العامل السنة فيحق له الحصول على اجازة باجر بنسبة المدة التي عمل خلالها في السنة. 

ج. يجوز تاجيل اجازة العامل عن اي سنة بالاتفاق بين العامل وصاحب العمل الى السنة التالية مباشرة لتلك السنة ويسقط 

حق العامل في الاجازة المؤجلة على هذا الوجه اذا انقضت السنة التي اجلت اليها ولم يطلب استعمالها خلال تلك السنة، 

ولا يجوز لصاحب العمل رفض طلب العامل للحصول على اجازته. 

د. لصاحب العمل ان يحدد خلال الشهر الاول من السنة تاريخ الاجازة السنوية لكل عامل وكيفية استعمالها للعامل في 

مؤسسته وذلك حسب مقتضيات العمل فيها على ان يراعى في ذلك مصلحة العامل. المادة 62 

اذا لم تؤخذ الاجازة السنوية دفعة واحدة فلا يجوز ان يقل الجزء منها عن يومين في اي مرة. 

المادة 63 

اذا انتهت خدمة العامل لاي سبب من الاسباب قبل ان يستعمل اجازته السنوية فيحق له تقاضي الاجر عن الايام التي لم يستعملها من تلك الاجازة. 

المادة 64 

يعتبر باطلاً كل اتفاق يقضي بتنازل العامل عن اجازته السنوية او عن اي جزء منها. 

المادة 65 

لكل عامل الحق في اجازة مرضية مدتها اربعة عشر يوماً خلال السنة الواحدة باجر كامل بناء على تقرير من الطبيب المعتمد من قبل المؤسسة، ويجوز تجديدها لمدة اربعة عشر يوماً اخرى باجر كامل اذا كان نزيل احد المستشفيات وبنصف الاجر اذا كان بناء على تقرير لجنة طبية تعتمدها المؤسسة ولم يكن نزيل احد المستشفيات. 

المادة 66 

أ . لكل عامل الحق في اجازة مدتها اربعة عشر يوماً في السنة مدفوعة الاجر في اي من الحالات التالية : 

1. اذا التحق بدورة للثقافة العمالية معتمدة من الوزارة بناء على ترشيح صاحب العمل او مدير المؤسسة بالتنسيق مع 

النقابة المعنية. 

2. لاداء فريضة الحج ويشترط لمنح هذه الاجازة ان يكون العامل قد عمل مدة خمس سنوات متواصلة على الاقل لدى 

صاحب العمل، ولا تعطى هذه الاجازة الا لمرة واحدة خلال مدة الخدمة. 

ب. يحق للعامل الحصول على اجازة مدتها اربعة اشهر دون اجر اذا التحق للدراسة في جامعة او معهد او كلية معترف بها 

بصورة رسمية. 

المادة 67 

للمراة التي تعمل في مؤسسة تستخدم عشرة عمال او اكثر الحق في الحصول على اجازة دون اجر لمدة لا تزيد على سنة للتفرغ لتربية اطفالها، ويحق لها الرجوع الى عملها بعد انتهاء هذه الاجازة على ان تفقد هذا الحق اذا عملت باجر في اي مؤسسة اخرى خلال تلك المدة. 

المادة 68 

لكل من الزوجين العاملين الحصول على اجازة لمرة واحدة دون اجر لمدة لا تزيد على سنتين لمرافقة زوجه اذا انتقل الى عمل آخر يقع خارج المحافظة التي يعمل فيها داخل المملكة او الى عمل يقع خارجها. 

المادة 69 

تحدد بقرار من الوزير بعد استطلاع راي الجهات الرسمية المختصة : 

أ . الصناعات والاعمال التي يحظر تشغيل النساء فيها. 

ب. الاوقات التي لا يجوز تشغيل النساء فيها والحالات المستثناة منها. 

المادة 70 

للمراة العاملة الحق في الحصول على اجازة امومة باجر كامل قبل الوضع وبعده مجموع مدتها عشرة اسابيع، على ان لا تقل المدة التي تقع من هذه الاجازة بعد الوضع عن ستة اسابيع، ويحظر تشغيلها قبل انقضاء تلك المدة. 

المادة 71 

للمراة العاملة بعد انتهاء اجازة الامومة المنصوص عليها في المادة (70) من هذا القانون الحق في ان تاخذ خلال سنة من تاريخ الولادة فترة او فترات مدفوعة الاجر بقصد ارضاع مولودها الجديد لا يزيد في مجموعها على الساعة في اليوم الواحد. 

المادة 72 

على صاحب العمل الذي يستخدم ما لا يقل عن عشرين عاملة متزوجة تهيئة مكان مناسب يكون في عهدة مربية مؤهلة لرعاية اطفال العاملات الذين تقل اعمارهم عن اربع سنوات، على ان لا يقل عددهم عن عشرة اطفال. 

المادة 73 

مع مراعاة الاحكام المتعلقة بالتدريب المهني لا يجوز باي حال تشغيل الحدث الذي لم يكمل السادسة عشرة من عمره باي صورة من الصور. 

المادة 74 

لا يجوز تشغيل الحدث الذي لم يكمل الثامنة عشر من عمره في الاعمال الخطرة او المرهقة او المضرة بالصحة وتحدد هذه الاعمال بقرارات يصدرها الوزير بعد استطلاع آراء الجهات الرسمية المختصة. 

المادة 75 

يحظر تشغيل الحدث : 

أ . اكثر من ست ساعات في اليوم الواحد على ان يعطى فترة للراحة لا تقل عن ساعة واحدة بعد عمل اربع ساعات متصلة. 

ب. بين الساعة الثامنة مساء والسادسة صباحاً. 

ج. في ايام الاعياد الدينية والعطل الرسمية وايام العطلة الاسبوعية. 

المادة 76 

على صاحب العمل قبل تشغيل اي حدث ان يطلب منه او من وليه تقديم المستندات التالية : 

أ . صورة مصدقة عن شهادة الميلاد. 

ب. شهادة بلياقة الحدث الصحية للعمل المطلوب صادرة عن طبيب مختص ومصدقة من وزارة الصحة. 

ج. موافقة ولي امر الحدث الخطية على العمل في المؤسسة، وتحفظ هذه المستندات في ملف خاص للحدث مع بيانات كافية 

عن محل اقامته وتاريخ استخدامه والعمل الذي استخدم فيه واجره واجازاته. 

المادة 77 

يعاقب صاحب العمل او مدير المؤسسة عن اي مخالفة لاي حكم من احكام هذا الفصل او اي نظام او قرار صادر بمقتضاه بغرامة لا تقل عن مئة دينار ولا تزيد على خمسمائة دينار وتضاعف العقوبة حالة التكرار ولا يجوز تخفيض العقوبة عن حدها الادنى للاسباب التقديرية المخففة. 

المادة 78 

الفصل التاسع 

السلامة والصحة المهنية 



أ . يتوجب على صاحب العمل ما يلي : 

1. توفير الاحتياطات والتدابير اللازمة لحماية العمال من الاخطار والامراض التي قد تنجم عن العمل وعن الالات 

المستعملة فيه. 

2. توفير وسائل الحماية الشخصية والوقاية للعاملين من اخطار العمل وامراض المهنة كالملابس والنظارات والقفازات 

والاحذية وغيرها وارشادهم الى طريقة استعمالها والمحافظة عليها وعلى نظافتها. 

3. احاطة العامل قبل اشتغاله بمخاطر مهنته وسبل الوقاية الواجب عليه اتخاذها وان يعلق بمكان ظاهر تعليمات 

وارشادات توضح فيها مخاطر المهنة ووسائل الوقاية منها وفق الانظمة والقرارات التي تصدر بهذا الشان. 

4. توفير وسائل واجهزة الاسعاف الطبي للعمال في المؤسسة وفقاً للمستويات التي تحدد بقرار من الوزير بعد 

استطلاع آراء الجهات الرسمية المختصة. 

ب. لا يجوز تحميل العمال اي نفقات تترتب على تنفيذ او توفير ما ورد في الفقرة (أ) من هذه المادة. المادة 79 

يحدد الوزير بعد استطلاع راي الجهات الرسمية المختصة بتعليمات يصدرها ما يلي : 

أ . الاحتياطات والتدابير التي يجب اتخاذها او توفيرها في جميع المؤسسات او في اي منها لحماية العمال والمؤسسات من 

اخطار العمل وامراض المهنة. 

ب. الاجهزة والوسائل التي يجب توفيرها في المؤسسات او في اي منها لحماية العاملين فيها من اخطار العمل وامراض 

المهنة ووقايتهم منها. 

ج. الاسس والمعايير الواجب توافرها في المؤسسات الصناعية لضمان بيئة خالية من التلوث بجميع اشكاله والوقاية من 

الضوضاء والاهتزازات وكل ما يضر بصحة العامل ضمن المعايير الدولية المعتمدة وتحديد طرق الفحص والاختبار 

الخاصة لضبط هذه المعايير. 

المادة 80 

على صاحب العمل اتخاذ الاحتياطات اللازمة لحماية المؤسسة والعاملين فيها من اخطار الحريق والانفجارات او تخزين المواد الخطرة القابلة للاشتعال او نقلها او تداولها وتوفير الوسائل والاجهزة الفنية الكافية وذلك وفقاً لتعليمات السلطات الرسمية المختصة. 

المادة 81 

لا يجوز لصاحب العمل او العامل ان يسمح بادخال اي نوع من الخمور او المخدرات والمؤثرات العقلية او العقاقير الخطرة الى اماكن العمل او ان يعرضها فيها كما لا يجوز لاي شخص الدخول الى تلك الاماكن او البقاء فيها لاي سبب من الاسباب وهو تحت تاثير تلك المشروبات او العقاقير. 

المادة 82 

يجب على العمال في اي مؤسسة التقيد بالاحكام والتعليمات والقرارات الخاصة باحتياطات الوقاية والسلامة والصحة المهنية واستعمال الاجهزة الخاصة بها والمحافظة عليها والامتناع عن اي فعل يحول دون تنفيذ تلك الاحكام والقرارات والتعليمات والامتناع عن العبث باجهزة الوقاية والسلامة والصحة المهنية او الحاق الضرر بها او اتلافها وذلك تحت طائلة التعرض للعقوبات التاديبية المنصوص عليها في النظام الداخلي للمؤسسة. 

المادة 83 

للوزير بعد استطلاع آراء الجهات المعنية ان يصدر تعليمات يحدد بموجبها كل عمل لا يجوز تشغيل اي شخص فيه قبل اجراء الفحص الطبي عليه للتاكد من لياقته الصحية للقيام بذلك العمل وتنشر التعليمات التي تصدر بمقتضى هذه المادة في صحيفتين محليتين يوميتين وفي الجريدة الرسمية. 

المادة 84 

أ . اذا خالف صاحب العمل أي حكم من احكام هذا الفصل فللوزير اغلاق المؤسسة او مكان العمل كليا او جزئيا او ايقاف اي 

الة فيهما اذا كان من شان تلك المخالفة تعريض العمال او المؤسسة او الالات للخطر وذلك الى ان يزيل صاحب العمل 

المخالفة. 

ب. يشترط ان لا يصدر الوزير قراره المنصوص عليه في الفقرة (أ) من هذه المادة قبل توجيه انذار الى صاحب العمل بازالة 

المخالفة خلال المدة التي يحددها له في الانذار وذلك وفقاً لجسامة المخالفة وخطورتها. 

ج. يراعى في حالة اغلاق المؤسسة او مكان العمل او ايقاف الات فيهما عدم الاخلال بحق العمال في تقاضي اجورهم كاملة 

عن مدة الاغلاق او الايقاف. 

د. للوزير احالة المخالف الى المحكمة المختصة ويعاقب في هذه الحالة بغرامة لا تقل عن مئة دينار ولا تزيد على خمسمائة 

دينار وتضاعف الغرامة في حالة التكرار ولا يجوز تخفيض الغرامة المحكوم بها عن حدها الادنى لاي سبب من الاسباب. 

المادة 85 

يصدر مجلس الوزراء بناء على تنسيب الوزير الانظمة اللازمة في الامور التالية : 

أ . تشكيل لجان السلامة والصحة المهنية وتعيين المشرفين في المؤسسات العامة والخاصة وتحديد اختصاص تلك اللجان 

والمشرفين وواجباتها. 

ب. العناية الطبية الوقائية والعلاجية للعمال وواجبات اصحاب العمل في توفيرها وكيفية انشاء الوحدات الطبية المشتركة 

بين اكثر من مؤسسة وطريقة تمويلها والاجهزة الفنية الواجب توافرها في هذه الوحدات والفحوص الطبية الدورية 

للعمال. 

ج. الوقاية والسلامة من الالات والماكنات الصناعية ومواقع العمل.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المادة 86 

الفصل العاشر 

اصابات العمل وامراض المهنة 



تطبق احكام هذا الفصل المتعلقة باصابات العمل وامراض المهنة على العمال الذين لا تسري عليهم احكام قانون الضمان الاجتماعي المعمول به. 

المادة 87 

أ . اذا اصيب عامل باصابة عمل ادت الى وفاته او الحقت به ضررا جسمانيا حال دون استمراره في العمل فعلى صاحب 

العمل نقل المصاب الى مستشفى او اي مركز طبي وتبليغ الجهات الامنية المختصة بالحادث وان يرسل اشعارا الى 

الوزارة بذلك خلال مدة لا تزيد على (48) ساعة من وقوع الحادث ويتحمل صاحب العمل نفقات نقل المصاب الى 

المستشفى او المركز الطبي لمعالجته. 

ب. يعاقب صاحب العمل او مدير المؤسسة او من يمثلها في حالة مخالفته لاحكام الفقرة (أ) من هذه المادة بغرامة لا تقل عن 

مائة دينار ولا تزيد على خمسمائة دينار عن كل مخالفة وتضاعف العقوبة في حالة التكرار. 

المادة 88 

يكون صاحب العمل مسؤولا عن دفع التعويض المنصوص عليه في هذا القانون للعامل الذي يصاب بمرض من امراض المهنة ناشىء عن عمله وذلك بالاستناد الى تقرير من المرجع الطبي. 

المادة 89 

مع مراعاة ما ورد في اي قانون او تشريع آخر لا يحق للمصاب او للمستحق عنه مطالبة صاحب العمل باي تعويضات غير واردة في هذا القانون وذلك فيما يتعلق باصابات العمل الا اذا كانت الاصابة ناشئة عن خطا صاحب العمل. 

المادة 90 

أ . اذا نشا عن اصابة العمل وفاة العامل او عجزه الكلي فيستحق على صاحب العمل تعويض يساوي اجر الف ومئتي يوم 

عمل على ان لا يتجاوز التعويض خمسة الاف دينار ولا يقل عن الفي دينار. 

ب. اذا نشا عن اصابة العمل عجز مؤقت للعامل فيستحق بدلاً يومياً يعادل (75%) من معدل اجره اليومي اعتباراً من اليوم 

الذي وقعت فيه الاصابة وذلك خلال مدة المعالجة التي تحدد بناء على تقرير من المرجع الطبي اذا كانت معالجته خارج 

المستشفى ويخفض ذلك البدل الى (65%) من ذلك الاجر اذا كان المصاب يعالج لدى احد مراكز العلاج المعتمدة. 

ج. اذا نتج عن اصابة العمل عجز جزئي دائم بناء على تقرير من المرجع الطبي فيدفع للعامل تعويض على اساس نسبة 

ذلك العجز الى التعويض المقرر للعجز الكلي بموجب الجدول رقم (2) الملحق بهذا القانون. 

د. اذا نتج عن اصابة العمل الواحدة اكثر من ضرر جسماني واحد فيستحق العامل المصاب التعويض عن كل ضرر من هذه 

الاضرار وفقاً للاسس المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون على ان لا يتجاوز مجموع المبلغ الواجب دفعه في هذه الحالة 

مقدار التعويض الواجب دفعه في حالة العجز الكلي. 

المادة 91 

يحسب التعويض المنصوص عليه في هذا القانون على اساس الاجر الاخير الذي يتقاضاه العامل اما اذا كان العامل عاملاً بالقطعة فيحسب على اساس متوسط الاجر خلال الاشهر الستة الاخيرة من عمله. 

المادة 92 

أ . يتم تقدير التعويض الواجب دفعه بمقتضى هذا القانون بناء على طلب صاحب العمل او العامل او المستحقين عنه، وفي 

حالة عدم الاتفاق على التعويض يقدره الامين العام باعتباره المفوض بتقدير التعويض، ويكون خصماً في الدعوى 

المتعلقة به، وللوزير تعيين مفوضين آخرين من موظفي الوزارة لممارسة صلاحيات المفوض في اي منطقة في المملكة، 

ويدفع التعويض دفعة واحدة خلال ثلاثين يوماً من تاريخ تبليغ قرار المفوض بتقديره الى ذوي العلاقة. 

ب. لا يحول دفع التعويض المنصوص عليه في هذا القانون دون حصول العامل او المستحقين عنه على مكافاة نهاية الخدمة 

اذا توافرت شروط استحقاقها. 

ج. لا تسمع اي دعوى امام أي محكمة تتعلق بالتعويض المنصوص عليه في هذا القانون اذا كان الطلب قد قدم بشانه الى 

المفوض وكان لا زال قيد النظر لديه. 

المادة 93 

لا يقبل الطلب بالتعويض عن اي اصابة عمل ما لم يقدم الى المفوض خلال سنتين من تاريخ وقوعها او من تاريخ وفاة العامل المصاب على انه يجوز للمفوض قبول الطلب بعد مرور سنتين من تاريخ وقوع الاصابة او الوفاة اذا كان التاخر في تقديمه ناشئاً عن عذر مشروع بما في ذلك عدم الاستقرار النهائي لنتائج الاصابة. 

المادة 94 

أ . مع مراعاة ما نص عليه في الفقرة (ب) من هذه المادة يسقط حق المصاب في البدل اليومي والتعويض النقدي على ان 

تثبت بنتيجة التحقيق الذي تجريه الجهات المختصة بعد سماع اقوال صاحب العمل او من يمثله واقوال المصاب عندما 

تسمح حالته الصحية بذلك في اي من الحالات التالية: 

1. اذا نشات الاصابة عن فعل متعمد او عن خطا او اهمال جسيمين من المصاب. 

2. اذا كانت الاصابة ناتجة عن تاثير الخمر او المخدرات او المؤثرات العقلية. 

3. اذا خالف المصاب التعليمات المقررة بشان علاجه من الاصابة او بشان الوقاية والامن الصناعي المعلن عنها 

والواجب اتباعها وكان لهذه المخالفة اثر في وقوع الاصابة. 

ب. لا تنطبق احكام الفقرة (أ) من هذه المادة على اي حالة من حالات الاصابة ومنها الحالات المنصوص عليها في تلك الفقرة 

اذا نشات عنها وفاة المصاب او اصيب بعجز دائم بسببها لا تقل نسبته عن (30%) ويصرف للمصاب فيها او 

المستحقين عنه البدل اليومي او التعويض النقدي حسب مقتضى الحال. 

المادة 95 

لا يجوز في اي حالة من الحالات رهن التعويض الواجب دفعه بمقتضى احكام هذا القانون او الحجز عليه الا لدين النفقة وفيما لا يتجاوز ثلث مبلغ التعويض كما لا يجوز احالته الى اي شخص آخر غير العامل او المستحقين عنه او بالادعاء بتقاص التعويض المستحق بعد وفاة العامل. 

المادة 96 

مع مراعاة احكام المادة (95) من هذا القانون يوزع التعويض في حالة وفاة العامل على المستحقين عنه وفقاً للانصبة المعينة في الجدول رقم (3) الملحق بهذا القانون. 

المادة 97 

الفصل الحادي عشر 

نقابات العمال ونقابات اصحاب العمل 



أ . للعمال في اي مهنة تاسيس نقابة خاصة بهم وفق احكام هذا القانون وللعامل في تلك المهنة الحق في الانتساب اليها اذا 

توافرت فيه شروط العضوية. 

ب. يحظر على صاحب العمل ان يجعل استخدام اي عامل خاضعاً لشرط عدم انتسابه الى نقابة العمال او التنازل عن 

عضويته فيها او ان يعمل على فصله من اي نقابة او الاجحاف باي حق بحقوقه لانتسابه الى عضويتها او المساهمة في 

نشاطها خارج اوقات العمل. 

ج. يحظر على نقابات العمال ونقابات اصحاب العمل القيام باي اعمال تنطوي على تدخل من أي منها ازاء اخرى ، بصورة 

مباشرة او غير مباشرة ، فيما يتعلق بتكوينها او ادارتها او كيفية تسيير اعمالها . 

المادة 98 

أ . مع مراعاة احكام الفقرة (ب) من هذه المادة تؤسس النقابة من قبل مؤسسين لا يقل عددهم عن خمسين شخصاً من 

العاملين في المهنة الواحدة او المهن المتماثلة او المرتبط بعضها ببعض في انتاج واحد. 

ب. للوزير ان يصدر قراراً بتصنيف المهن والصناعات التي يحق لعمالها تاسيس نقابة لهم وذلك بالاتفاق مع الاتحاد العام 

لنقابات العمال وان يحدد في قراره مجموعات المهن والصناعات التي لا يجوز تاسيس اكثر من نقابة عامة واحدة لجميع 

العمال فيها وذلك بحكم تماثلها او المرتبط بعضها ببعض او اشتراكها في انتاج واحد او متكامل وان يجعل قراره بذلك 

ساري المفعول على النقابات القائمة. 

المادة 99 

أ . تمارس النقابة نشاطها لتحقيق الاهداف التالية : 

1. رعاية مصالح العاملين في المهنة والدفاع عن حقوقهم في نطاق الاحكام المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون. 

2. تقديم الخدمات الصحية والاجتماعية للعمال المنتسبين للنقابة وانشاء العيادات الطبية ومؤسسات الرعاية الاجتماعية 

والاستهلاكية لهم. 

3. العمل على رفع المستوى الاقتصادي والمهني والثقافي للعمال. 

ب. للنقابة فتح فروع لها في المملكة وتحدد الاحكام والاجراءات المتعلقة بالعلاقة بين النقابة وفروعها بموجب نظامها 

الداخلي. 

المادة 100 

يضع الاتحاد العام لنقابات العمال بعد الاستئناس براي الوزارة نظاماً داخلياً للاتحاد والنقابات على ان يتضمن النظام الداخلي للنقابات الامور التالية : 

أ . اسم النقابة وعنوان مركزها الرئيسي. 

ب. الغايات التي سيتم تاسيس النقابة من اجلها. 

ج. اجراءات انتساب الاعضاء للنقابة وفصلهم منها. 

د. كيفية تاسيس فروع النقابة في انحاء المملكة وشروط تشكيل اللجان فيها واجراءاتها. 

هـ. عدد اعضاء الهيئة الادارية للنقابة ومدة ولايتها وكيفية انتخابهم ومواعيد اجتماعاتها وطريقة تعبئة الشواغر في 

عضويتها وصلاحيتها. 

و. الحقوق التي يتمتع بها عضو النقابة والالتزامات التي يتحملها والحالات التي يتعرض فيها للعقوبات المسلكية بما في 

ذلك الغرامة والفصل من النقابة. 

ز. الخدمات والمساعدات المالية التي تقدم لعضو النقابة في حالات الضرورة بما في ذلك المساهمة في نفقات المعالجة 

وتوكيل المحامين. 

ح. شروط تعيين الموظفين والمستخدمين في النقابة واجراءاتها وانهاء خدماتهم. 

ط. كيفية حفظ اموال النقابة ومسك دفاترها وقيودها المالية. 

ي. اجراءات دعوة الهيئة العامة للنقابة الى اجتماعاتها العادية وغير العادية. 

المادة 101 

أ . تعتبر نقابات العمال المسجلة قبل نفاذ هذا القانون قائمة وكانها مسجلة بمقتضاه. 

ب. تعتبر نقابات اصحاب العمل المسجلة قبل نفاذ هذا القانون وكانها مسجلة بمقتضاه. 

ج. على نقابات العمال ونقابات اصحاب العمل المذكورة اعلاه توفيق اوضاعها وانظمتها مع احكام هذا القانون خلال مدة لا 

تتجاوز ستة اشهر من تاريخ نفاذه. 

المادة 102 

أ . يقدم طلب تاسيس اي نقابة للعمال او نقابة اصحاب العمل موقعاً من قبل المؤسسين الى مسجل النقابات و نقابات اصحاب 

العمل في الوزارة مرفقاً بما يلي : 

1. النظام الداخلي للنقابة او نقابة اصحاب العمل مدرجاً فيه اسمها ومركزها الرئيسي وعنوانها. 

2. اعضاء الهيئة الادارية الاولى لها المنتخبة من قبل المؤسسين. 

ب. لمسجل النقابات و نقابات اصحاب العمل ان يكلف الهيئة الادارية بتزويده باي تفاصيل اضافية يراها ضرورية لدراسة 

الطلب واتمام اجراءات تسجيل النقابة او نقابة اصحاب العمل . 

ج. يترتب على مسجل النقابات ونقابات اصحاب العمل ان يصدر قراره بشان طلب تسجيل اي نقابة او نقابة اصحاب العمل 

خلال مدة لا تتجاوز ثلاثين يوماً من تاريخ تقديم الطلب اليه فاذا وافق على الطلب اصدر شهادة بتسجيل النقابة او 

الجمعية وينشر قرار التسجيل في الجريدة الرسمية واذا قرر رفض الطلب فللمؤسسين الطعن في قراراه لدى محكمة 

العدل العليا خلال ثلاثين يوماً من تاريخ تبليغ القرار. 

د. يجوز للاشخاص الذين تضرروا من تسجيل اي نقابة او نقابة اصحاب العمل الطعن في قرار تسجيلها لدى محكمة العدل 

العليا خلال ثلاثين يوماً من تاريخ نشر القرار في الجريدة الرسمية. 

المادة 103 

أ . تعتبر النقابة او نقابة اصحاب العمل قائمة بالاسم الذي سجلت به وتكتسب الشخصية الاعتبارية وتمارس بهذه الصفة 

جميع الاعمال المصرح لها بممارستها وفقاً لاحكام هذا القانون والانظمة الصادرة بموجبه وبمقتضى النظام الداخلي لها 

اعتباراً من تاريخ : 

1. نشر قرار مسجل النقابات ونقابات اصحاب العمل بتسجيل النقابة او نقابة اصحاب العمل في الجريدة الرسمية. 

2. او صدور قرار محكمة العدل العليا بالغاء قرار المسجل برفض تسجيل النقابة او نقابة اصحاب العمل . 

3. او انقضاء مدة الطعن المنصوص عليها في المادة (102) من هذا القانون. 

ب. على النقابة او نقابة اصحاب العمل تزويد مسجل النقابات ونقابات اصحاب العمل باي تغيير او تعديل يطرا على نظامها 

الداخلي وذلك خلال خمسة عشر يوماً من تاريخ اجرائه.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المادة 104 

ترسل جميع المراسلات والاشعارات للنقابة او نقابة اصحاب العمل الى عنوانها المسجل ويجب ان يبلغ مسجل النقابات باي تغيير فيه خلال سبعة ايام من حدوثه ويدرج التغيير في سجل النقابات ونقابات اصحاب العمل لدى المسجل والا اعتبر العنوان المسجل اصلاً قائماً. 

المادة 105 

يقوم المسجل بالغاء شهادة تسجيل النقابة او نقابة اصحاب العمل اذا ثبت انها اصبحت غير قائمة اما لحلها اختيارياً او لانها حلت وفقا لاحكام هذا القانون او بقرار قضائي. 

المادة 106 

تحل النقابة او نقابة اصحاب العمل اختيارياً بموافقة ثلثي اعضائها المسددين لاشتراكاتهم في اجتماع غير عادي تعقده الهيئة العامة للنقابة او نقابة اصحاب العمل لهذه الغاية دون غيرها وتتم تصفية اموالها وحقوقها والتصرف بها في هذه الحالة وفقاً لاحكام النظام الداخلي ويجب اشعار الوزير والاتحاد العام لنقابات العمال بقرار الحل خلال خمسة عشر يوماً من تاريخ صدوره وينشر في الجريدة الرسمية. 

المادة 107 

أ . اذا تخلفت النقابة او نقابة اصحاب العمل عن تقديم اي اشعار او كشف او ميزانية عمومية او اي من الحسابات او 

المستندات التي يوجب هذا القانون والانظمة الصادرة بمقتضاه تقديمها الى الوزارة فتعاقب النقابة او نقابة اصحاب العمل 

او من يمثلهما قانونا بغرامة لا تقل عن خمسين ديناراً ولا تزيد على مائة دينار ولا يجوز تخفيض الغرامة المحكوم بها 

لاي سبب من الاسباب. 

ب. اذا خالفت النقابة او نقابة اصحاب العمل احكام نظامها الداخلي فعليها تصويب الوضع خلال مدة لا تتجاوز ثلاثة اشهر 

اما بنفسها او بطلب من الوزارة او الاتحاد العام لنقابات العمال فاذا لم تقم بتصويب الوضع خلال المدة المقررة فتحال من 

قبل الوزير او من ينيبه الى محكمة البداية المختصة لمحاكمتها من اجل تلك المخالفة وللمحكمة ان توقف النقابة او 

الجمعية عن العمل لحين صدور قرارها في الدعوى. 

المادة 108 

أ . يحق لاصحاب العمل في اي مهنة تاسيس نقابة اصحاب العمل لهم لرعاية مصالحهم المهنية في ما يتعلق بتطبيق احكام 

هذا القانون. 

ب. تؤسس نقابة اصحاب العمل من قبل مؤسسين لا يقل عددهم عن ثلاثين شخصاُ من اصحاب العمل في بناء مهنة واحدة او 

في مهن متماثلة او مرتبطة ببعضها او مشتركة في انتاج واحد وتحدد هذه المجموعات المهنية بقرار من الوزير 

بالاتفاق مع ممثلي نقابة اصحاب العمل ولصاحب العمل في اي مهنة الحق في الانتساب الى نقابة اصحاب العمل التي 

تمثل مهنته او الامتناع عن ذلك. 

ج. يشترط في المؤسس لاي نقابة من نقابات صحاب العمل ونقابات العمال وفي طالب الانتساب اليها ما يلي : 

1. ان يكون اردني الجنسية. 

2. ان لا يقل عمر المؤسس عن (25) سنة وعمر طالب الانتساب عن (18) سنة. 

3. ان يكون غير محكوم بجناية او جنحة مخلة بالشرف والاداب العامة. 

المادة 109 

لا يجوز انفاق اموال نقابة العمال الا في الغايات المشروعة والمتعلقة بمصلحة النقابة بما في ذلك ما يلي : 

أ . الرواتب والعلاوات والنفقات للموظفين العاملين فيها وللاعضاء المتفرغين للعمل فيها. 

ب. نفقات ادارة النقابة بما في ذلك اجور تدقيق حساباتها. 

ج. رسوم الدعاوى القضائية التي تقيمها النقابة او تقام عليها ونفقاتها اذا كانت هي او اي عضو من اعضائها طرفاً في 

الدعوى وكانت من اجل تامين اي حقوق للنقابة او حمايتها او كانت تتعلق بحقوق ناشئة عن علاقة عضو من اعضائها 

بصاحب العمل. 

د. نفقات اي نزاع عمالي يتعلق بالنقابة او بعضو من اعضائها. 

هـ. تعويض الاعضاء عن اي خسارة ناشئة عن نزاع عمالي. 

و. الاعانات التي تدفع لاعضاء النقابة او لافراد عائلاتهم بسبب الوفاة او الشيخوخة او المرض او البطالة او الحوادث التي 

تقع لهم. 

ز‌. نفقات الخدمات التعليمية والاجتماعية التي تقدمها النقابة للاعضاء. 

المادة 110 

أ . تشكل النقابات العمالية الاتحاد العام لنقابات العمال وتكون له شخصية اعتبارية وتحتفظ فيه كل نقابة بحقوقها الخاصة. 

ب. يتكون الاتحاد من اعضاء النقابات التي يتالف منها الاتحاد ويتمتع بجميع الحقوق التي تتمتع بها النقابة. 

ج. يحق لنقابتين او اكثر بموافقة الاتحاد العام لنقابات العمال تشكيل اتحاد مهني على ان تحصل كل منها على موافقة 

الاكثرية العادية لهيئتها العامة وان تحيط المسجل علماً بذلك خطياً. 

د. يحق للاتحاد العام لنقابات العمال وللاتحادات المهنية المسجلة الانضمام الى اي منظمة عمالية عربية او دولية ذات اهداف 

ووسائل مشروعة. 

هـ. تنظيم شؤون الاتحاد العام والاتحادات المهنية بنظام خاص يصدر لهذه الغاية. 

المادة 111 

لا يعاقب اي موظف في اي نقابة للعمال او اي عضو فيها ولا تتخذ أي اجراءات قانونية او قضائية بحقه بسبب اتفاق ابرم بين اعضاء النقابة بشان اي غاية من الغايات المشروعة لنقابات العمال على ان لا يخالف الاتفاق القوانين والانظمة المعمول بها. 

المادة 112 

لا تعتبر اي نقابة للعمال هيئة غير مشروعة لمجرد الادعاء بان ايا من غاياتها تهدف الى تقييد حرية التجارة. 

المادة 113 

أ . يجب على كل نقابة عمال او نقابة اصحاب عمل ان تعد السجلات والدفاتر حسب الاوضاع والشروط التي يقررها الوزير. 

ب. لمفتش العمل الاطلاع في اي وقت على دفاتر حسابات اي نقابة وعلى غيرها من الدفاتر والسجلات التي تحتفظ بها 

النقابة وعلى قوائم الاعضاء فيها كما يحق لاي موظف في النقابة ولاي عضو فيها الاطلاع على تلك الدفاتر والسجلات 

وعلى تلك القوائم وذلك في الاوقات المحددة في النظام الداخلي للنقابة على ان تجري تلك الاجراءات في مقر النقابة. 

المادة 114 

لا يجوز ان ينتخب اي شخص عضواً في الهيئة الادارية لاي نقابة الا اذا كان عاملاً مسجلاً لديها او مستخدماً فيها طيلة الوقت على سبيل التفرغ ولا يجوز انتخاب اي شخص في الهيئة اذا كان قد صدر بحقه حكم قضائي في جريمة جنائية او في جريمة تمس الشرف والاداب العامة. 

المادة 115 

للنقابة ان تفتح فروعاً لها في جميع انحاء المملكة، ويحدد النظام الداخلي للنقابة العلاقة بينها وبين فروعها، وبينها وبين الاتحاد العام لنقابات العمال. 

المادة 116 

أ . للوزير ان يتقدم بدعوى الى محكمة البداية طالباً فيها حل اي نقابة في اي من الحالات التالية : 

1. اذا ارتكبت اي مخالفة لاحكام هذا القانون على ان يكون قد وجه انذاراً خطياً للنقابة قبل تقديم الدعوى طالباً فيه منها 

ازالة المخالفة خلال المدة التي يحددها لها ولكنها لم تستجب للطلب. 

2. التحريض على ترك العمل او الامتناع عنه او الاعتصام او التظاهر في الحالات التي يحظر فيها القيام بهذه الاعمال 

بمقتضى هذا القانون وسائر التشريعات المعمول بها. 

3. استعمال القوة او العنف او التهديد او التدابير غير المشروعة في الاعتداء او الشروع في الاعتداء على حق الغير 

في العمل او على حق آخر من حقوقه. 

ب. يجوز استئناف قرار محكمة البداية بحل النقابة الى محكمة الاستئناف خلال ثلاثين يوماً من تفهيمه اذا كان وجاهياً ومن 

تاريخ تبليغه اذا كان بمثابة الوجاهي ويكون قرار محكمة الاستئناف قطعياً. 

المادة 117 

اذا حلت النقابة بصورة غير اختيارية لاي سبب من الاسباب فتودع اموالها في البنك الذي يعينه الاتحاد العام لنقابات العمال الى ان تؤسس نقابة جديدة للمهنة او للمهن نفسها فاذا لم يتم تاسيس مثل هذه النقابة خلال سنة واحدة من حل النقابة الاولى فتؤول اموالها المنقولة وغير المنقولة الى الاتحاد العام لنقابات العمال. 

المادة 118 

أ . يجب على كل نقابة عمال او نقابة اصحاب عمل ان ترسل الى المسجل قبل اول نيسان من كل سنة نسخة من ميزانيتها 

العمومية على النموذج المقرر مدققة حسب الاصول من مدقق حسابات قانوني تبين فيه وارداتها ومصروفاتها 

وموجوداتها والتزاماتها خلال السنة السابقة والمنتهية في الحادي والثلاثين من شهر كانون الاول ولمسجل النقابات ان 

يطلب من النقابة تزويده ببيانات او ايضاحات اضافية للميزانية. 

ب. يرفق بنسخة الميزانية العمومية للنقابة التي ترسل للمسجل كشف يتضمن اسماء الموظفين وسائر العاملين في النقابة 

والتغيرات التي اجرتها عليهم وعلى اوضاعهم خلال السنة التي تعود اليها الميزانية. 

المادة 119 

أ . اذا تخلفت اي نقابة عمال او نقابة اصحاب عمل عن تقديم اي اشعار او كشف او بيان او ميزانية عمومية او اي مستند 

آخر مما تتطلبه احكام هذا القانون او يطلب الوزير او المسجل تزويده به فيعاقب الموظف او الشخص الملتزم بتقديمه 

او اراسله بالقيام بذلك بموجب نظام النقابة بغرامة لا تقل عن خمسين ديناراً ولا تزيد على مائة دينار وتضاعف هذه 

الغرامة بالقياس الى حده الاعلى اذا تكررت المخالفة. 

ب. كل من ادخل عمدا بياناً غير صحيح في الميزانية العمومية للنقابة او اشترك في ذلك او اجرى اي تزوير في النظام 

الداخلي للنقابة او في اي تعديل فيه او اشترك في ذلك او اغفل ادراج اي نص فيه عوقب بغرامة لا تقل عن خمسمائة 

دينار ولا تزيد على الف دينار او بالحبس لمدة لا تقل عن ثلاثة اشهر ولا تزيد على سنة وتضاعف العقوبة بالقياس الى 

حدها الاعلى في حالة تكرار المخالفة. 

المادة 120 

الفصل الثاني عشر 

تسوية النزاعات العمالية الجماعية 



للوزير ان يعين مندوب توفيق او اكثر من موظفي الوزارة للقيام بمهمة الوساطة في تسوية النزاعات العمالية الجماعية وذلك للمنطقة التي يحددها والمدة التي يراها مناسبة. 

المادة 121 

أ . اذا وقع نزاع عمالي جماعي فعلى مندوب التوفيق ان يبدا اجراءات الوساطة بين الطرفين لتسوية ذلك النزاع فاذا تم 

الاتفاق بشانه بعقد جماعي او بغيره يحتفظ مندوب التوفيق بنسخة منه مصادق عليها من الطرفين. 

ب. اذا تعذر اجراء المفاوضات بين الطرفين لاي سبب من الاسباب او تبين ان الاستمرار فيها لن يؤدي الى تسوية النزاع 

فيترتب على مندوب التوفيق ان يقدم تقريراً الى الوزير يضمن اسباب النزاع والمفاوضات التي تمت بين الطرفين 

والنتيجة التي توصل اليها وذلك خلال مدة لا تزيد على واحد وعشرين يوماً من تاريخ احالة النزاع اليه. 

ج. اذا لم يتمكن الوزير بدوره من تسوية النزاع فعليه ان يحيله الى مجلس توفيق يشكله على النحو التالي : 

1. رئيس يعينه الوزير على ان لا يكون من ذوي العلاقة بالنزاع او بنقابات العمال او نقابات اصحاب العمل. 

2. عضوان او اكثر يمثلون كلا من اصحاب العمل والعمال باعداد متساوية يسمي كل من الطرفين ممثليه في المجلس.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المادة 122 

أ . اذا احيل نزاع عمالي الى مجلس التوفيق وجب عليه ان يسعى جهده للتوصل الى تسويته بالطريقة التي يراها ملائمة 

فاذا توصل الى تسويته كلياً او جزئياً فيقدم الى الوزير تقريراً بذلك مرفقاً به التسوية الموقعة بين الطرفين. 

ب. اذا لم يتوصل مجلس التوفيق الى تسوية النزاع فيترتب عليه ان يقدم الى الوزير تقريراً يتضمن اسباب النزاع 

والاجراءات التي اتخذها لتسويته والاسباب التي ادت الى عدم انهائه والتوصيات التي يراها مناسبة بهذا الشان. 

ج. يترتب على المجلس في جميع الاحوال ان ينهي اجراءات التوفيق وتقديم تقريره بالنتائج التي توصل اليها خلال مدة لا 

تزيد على واحد وعشرين يوماً من تاريخ احالة النزاع اليه. 

المادة 123 

لا يجوز لاي من الطرفين في النزاع العمالي توكيل المحامين امام مندوب التوفيق او مجلس التوفيق. 

المادة 124 

أ . اذا لم يتمكن مجلس التوفيق من انهاء النزاع العمالي الجماعي فيترتب على الوزير احالته الى محكمة عمالية يتم 

تشكيلها من ثلاثة قضاة نظاميين ينتدبهم المجلس القضائي لهذه الغاية بناء على طلب الوزير ويراسها اعلاهم في 

الدرجة ويجوز انعقادها بحضور اثنين من اعضائها وفي حالة اختلافهما في الراي يدعى القاضي الثالث للاشتراك في 

نظر القضية واصدار القرار فيها. 

ب. يعطى النزاع العمالي الذي يحال الى المحكمة العمالية صفة الاستعجال بحيث تباشر النظر فيه خلال مدة لا تزيد على 

سبعة ايام من تاريخ الاحالة على ان تصدر المحكمة قرارها في النزاع وتبلغه الى الوزير خلال ثلاثين يوماً من ذلك 

التاريخ ويكون هذا القرار قطعياً، غير قابل للطعن امام اي جهة قضائية او ادارية. 

ج. تنظر المحكمة العمالية في النزاع العمالي المعروض عليها وتفصل فيه وفقاً للاجراءات التي تراها مناسبة لتحقيق 

العدالة بين الطرفين على ان تراعي في ذلك اي اجراءات خاصة منصوص عليها في هذا القانون ويجوز لكل من 

الطرفين توكيل محام او اكثر امام المحكمة. 

المادة 125 

يكون للمحكمة العمالية ولمجلس التوفيق عند النظر في نزاع عمالي الصلاحيات التالية : 

أ . سماع اقوال اي شخص او الاستعانة بخبرته في النزاع بعد القسم. 

ب. تكليف اي طرف من اطراف النزاع بابراز المستندات والبيانات التي لديه وتراها المحكمة او المجلس ضرورية للنظر او 

الفصل في النزاع. 

المادة 126 

للمحكمة العمالية تفسير اي قرار اصدرته وذلك بناء على طلب الوزير او طلب احد اطراف النزاع لازالة اي غموض فيه، وذلك بما لا يخرج القرار عن النتائج التي توصل اليها، كما وان لها في كل وقت ان تصحح من تلقاء نفسها او بناء على طلب الوزير او احد الخصوم الاغلاط او الاخطاء الكتابية او الحسابية التي تقع في الاحكام والقرارات عن طريق السهو العرضي. 

المادة 127 

تعقد جلسات المحكمة العمالية ومجلس التوفيق في الوزارة وتكون الوزارة مسؤولة عن توفير المتطلبات الادارية والتسهيلات والاجهزة التي تمكنها من اعمالها. 

المادة 128 

أ . يكون تقرير مجلس التوفيق وقرار المحكمة العمالية كتابياً ويوقعه جميع اعضاء المجلس او المحكمة وفقاً لمقتضى الحال 

ويصدر قرار المحكمة بالاجماع او بالاكثرية ويجب على كل عضو مخالف من اعضاء المجلس او المحكمة ان يثبت رايه 

كتابة في التقرير او القرار. 

ب. ينشر تقرير المجلس او قرار المحكمة العمالية في صحيفة محلية او اكثر على نفقة اصحاب النزاع خلال ثلاثين يوماً من 

تاريخ تسلم الوزير التقرير او القرار. 

المادة 129 

يصرف لرئيس واعضاء المحكمة العمالية ورئيس مجلس التوفيق وكاتب الجلسات المكافآت التي يقررها مجلس الوزراء بناء على تنسيب من الوزير. 

المادة 130 

تكون التسوية التي تم التوصل اليها بنتيجة اجراءات التوفيق بمقتضى احكام هذا القانون او قرار المحكمة العمالية ملزمين للفئات التالية: 

أ . لاطراف النزاع العمالي. 

ب. لخلف صاحب العمل بمن في ذلك ورثته الذين انتقلت اليهم المؤسسة التي يتعلق بها النزاع. 

ج. لجميع الاشخاص الذين كانوا يعملون في المؤسسة التي يتعلق بها النزاع في تاريخ حدوثه او في قسم منها حسب 

مقتضى الحال ولجميع الاشخاص الذين يستخدمون فيما بعد في تلك المؤسسة او في اي قسم منها اذا ورد في تقرير 

التسوية او قرار المحكمة العمالية بما يقضي بذلك ولم يكن في هذا القانون او الانظمة الصادرة بمقتضاه ما يحول دون 

ذلك. 

المادة 131 

أ . ينفذ قرار المحكمة العمالية اعتباراً من التاريخ الذي تعينه. 

ب. يعمل بالتسوية التي تم التوصل اليها نتيجة اجراءات التوفيق اعتباراً من التاريخ الذي اتفق عليه اطراف النزاع العمالي 

واذا لم يتم الاتفاق على ذلك فيعمل بالتسوية اعتباراً من تاريخ التوقيع على تقرير التسوية وتكون ملزمة لجميع اطرافها 

وبالشروط المنصوص عليها فيها. 

المادة 132 

لا يجوز لاي صاحب عمل خلال النظر في النزاع العمالي لدى مندوب التوفيق او مجلس التوفيق او المحكمة العمالية القيام باي من الاعمال التالية : 

أ . تغيير شروط الاستخدام السارية المفعول. 

ب. فصل اي عامل دون الحصول على اذن كتابي من مندوب التوفيق او المجلس او المحكمة العمالية حسب مقتضى الحال. 

المادة 133 

أ . اذا خالف اي عامل شرطاً من شروط التسوية او قرار المحكمة العمالية الملزم له بمقتضى هذا القانون فيعاقب بغرامة لا 

تقل عن خمسين دينارا ولا تزيد على مائتي دينار للمرة الاولى وتضاعف في حالة التكرار ولا يجوز تخفيض الغرامة عن 

حدها الادنى للاسباب التقديرية المخففة. 

ب. اذا خالف صاحب العمل اي شرط من شروط التسوية او قرار المحكمة العمالية الملزم له بمقتضى هذا القانون فيعاقب 

بغرامة لا تقل عن مائتي دينار ولا تزيد على اربعمائة دينار للمرة الاولى وتضاعف في حالة التكرار ولا يجوز تخفيض 

الغرامة عن حدها الادنى للاسباب التقديرية المخففة. 

المادة 134 

لا يجوز لاي عامل ان يضرب او لاي صاحب عمل ان يغلق مؤسسته في اي من الحالات التالية : 

أ . اذا كان النزاع محالاً على مندوب التوفيق او مجلس التوفيق او المحكمة العمالية. 

ب. خلال المدة التي تكون فيها اي تسوية نافذة المفعول او اي قرار معمول به وكان الاضراب او الاغلاق يتعلق بالمسائل 

المشمولة بتلك التسوية او ذلك القرار. 

المادة 135 

أ . لا يجوز للعامل ان يضرب دون اعطاء اشعار لصاحب العمل قبل مدة لا تقل عن اربعة عشر يوماً من التاريخ المحدد 

للاضراب وتضاعف هذه المدة اذا كان العمل متعلقاً باحدى خدمات المصالح العامة. 

ب. لا يجوز لصاحب العمل اغلاق مؤسسته دون ان يعطي اشعاراً للعمال بذلك قبل مدة لا تقل عن اربعة عشر يوماً من 

التاريخ المحدد للاغلاق وتضاعف هذه المدة اذا كان العمل متعلقاً باحدى خدمات المصالح العامة. 

ج. تحدد الشروط والاجراءات الاخرى للاضراب والاغلاق بموجب نظام يصدر لهذه الغاية. 

المادة 136 

أ . اذا قام اي عامل باضراب محظور بموجب هذا القانون يعاقب بغرامة لا تقل عن خمسين دينارا عن اليوم الاول وخمسة 

دنانير عن كل يوم يستمر فيه الاضراب بعد ذلك ويحرم من اجره عن الايام التي يضرب فيها. 

ب. اذا اقدم صاحب العمل على اغلاق محظور بموجب هذا القانون فيعاقب بغرامة مقدارها خمسمائة دينار عن اليوم الاول 

وخمسون دينار عن كل يوم يستمر فيه الاغلاق بعد ذلك ويلزم بدفع اجور العمال عن الايام التي يستمر الاغلاق فيها. 

المادة 137 

أ . تختص محكمة الصلح بالنظر ، بصفة مستعجلة ، في الدعاوى الناشئة عن نزاعات العمل الفردية باستثناء الدعاوى 

المتعلقة بالاجور في المناطق المشكل فيها سلطة للاجور بمقتضى احكام هذا القانون ، على ان يتم الفصل فيها خلال 

ثلاثة اشهر من تاريخ ورودها للمحكمة . 

ب. يستانف قرار المحكمة الذي يصدر بمقتضى احكام الفقرة (أ) من هذه المادة خلال عشرة ايام من تاريخ تفهيمه اذا كان 

وجاهياً ومن تاريخ تبليغه اذا كان بمثابة الوجاهي ويترتب على المحكمة ان تفصل في الاستئناف خلال ثلاثين يوماً من 

تاريخ وروده الى ديوانها. 

ج. تعفى الدعاوى التي تقدم الى محكمة الصلح من جميع الرسوم بما في ذلك رسوم تنفيذ القرارات الصادرة عنها. 

د. تستمر محكمة البداية بالنظر في الدعاوى العمالية المنظورة امامها قبل نفاذ هذا القانون. 

المادة 138 

أ . لا تسمع اى دعوى بشان اي مخالفة ارتكبت خلافاً لاحكام هذا القانون او اي نظام او تعليمات صادرة بمقتضاه ما لم ترفع 

الدعوى خلال شهر واحد من التاريخ الذي ارتكبت فيه. 

ب. لا تسمع اي دعوى للمطالبة باي حقوق يرتبها هذا القانون بما في ذلك اجور ساعات العمل الاضافية مهما كان مصدرها 

او منشؤها بعد مرور سنتين على نشوء سبب المطالبة بتلك الحقوق والاجور. 

المادة 139 

كل مخالفة لاحكام هذا القانون او اي نظام صادر بمقتضاه لم تعين لها عقوبة فيه يعاقب مرتكبها بغرامة لا تقل عن خمسين ديناراً ولا تزيد على مئة دينار ويشترط في ذلك ان تفرض على المخالف العقوبة المنصوص عليها في قانون العقوبات المعمول به اذا كانت العقوبة المقررة للمخالفة فيه اشد مما هو منصوص عليه في هذا القانون. 

المادة 140 

لمجلس الوزراء بناء على تنسيب من الوزير ان يصدر الانظمة اللازمة لتنفيذ احكام هذا القانون. 

المادة 141 

يلغى (قانون العمل) رقم (21) لسنة 1960 والتعديلات التي ادخلت عليه على ان تبقى الانظمة والتعليمات والقرارات الصادرة بموجبه والتي لا تخالف احكام هذا القانون سارية المفعول لمدة لا تزيد على سنتين وذلك الى ان يتم الغاؤها او استبدال غيرها بها وفقاً لاحكام هذا القانون. 

المادة 142 

رئيس الوزراء والوزراء مكلفون بتنفيذ احكام هذا القانون. 



2/3/1996

----------

